# 40s .... the new 30s : the "one good egg" race



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Thought it might be inspiring for us oldies to hear of any successes after 40.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

What a good idea!


----------



## Zilly (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi All

I had my beautiful daughter Emelia in august 2005 after first attempt at ICSI with the wonderful Dr Taranissi, I was 38.  I tried again a year later and was unsuccessful and of course due to financial situation had to give up trying again.  I still log in every now and again and have just seen this page and thought I would tell you that I am 41 now and am 6 weeks pregnant - Naturally- I still cannot believe it.  There is definately hope for those over 40.  I have been trying for 8 years and never dreamed I would become pregnant again!  I know its early days but its amazing.

Zilly


----------



## YvonneN (Apr 29, 2009)

Zilly congras thats absolutely lovely news and gives the rest of us hope.


----------



## funkymonkey (May 30, 2009)

Hi,

Just wanted to say that I got a BFP 5 days ago on third IVF attemtp and I'm 40.  I know its very early days but there is hope it can happen at our age.

Very best of luck to us all !


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Funky Monkey

Congratulations           

That is fantastic - you must be over the moon.

This is very reassuring.  I am just waiting for my result - a week on Wednesday 

Fiona


----------



## funkymonkey (May 30, 2009)

Hi Fiona,

Well done on being PUPO    

You hang in there hun,  lots of positive thinking     . Remember, it can happen for us and don't let anybody tell you otherwise.  

   you get the result you so deserve.

Will be thinking of you


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

40 is the new 30, you know....  

After 4 failed IVF/ICSI, I had a natural miracle in Jan this year aged 40   I never responded particularly well to stims (7 eggs was my max, usually 3 or 4) and so really never expected such a wonderful surprise. I'll be 41 at the end of August this year   a month before my little one is born  . I'm not there yet but get a little closer every day so please don't any of you think it's all doom and gloom once you hit the big 40 - it is just a number after all  

Lots and lots of luck to all of you


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

I agree with BB.  I gave birth to my oldest at 40 and have just had #2 @ 42.

Don't give up hope, it's perfectly possible.


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi

Congratulations Lily and Baileybird.

This is very comforting to read. I guess I just have to keep going.  Going to give it another 2/3 shots if this one doesn't work and then think about egg donation.

Thanks for your posts and reassurance.

Fiona


----------



## Dawne (Jul 6, 2008)

It's really good to hear all these happy endings. I've only just turned 40 (last month) and already have to failed ICSI's behind me. We are in the process of trying to decide where to go from here, but since both my hubby and me have issues, it's unlikely to happen for us naturally. 
Fingers crossed for us all!

Dawne


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Dawn

I had a look at your profile to see if you had your treatment at the ARGC and it looks like you didn't?

If not, I would seriously recommend that you use this clinic.  Mr Taranissi has by far the best pregnancy and live birth rates (particularly over 40's).  He monitors your blood levels every day and tailors your drugs to your response.  He also has had a lot of success with investigating and treating immune issues.  I have raised cytokines but choose to ignore this piece of information - ended up with a chemical pregnancy.

And the number of people you come across at the clinic who are pregnant proves his ability to me.

Fiona


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi to all my fellow "21 again-ers". 

Fiona, you started a good thing.  Thanks Mate.  

Fiona and I are both awaiting our tests on the same day and chat every day about our various symptoms.  I know that I speak for both of us when I say how heart-warming and encouraging all your stories are.  Thank you to all of you.  We have both struggled to get our 2 embryos this time but I firmly believe that quality beats quantity every time and so am holding out hope that this will be good news for both of us. 

Dawn, Fiona has a good point.  I feel I am at the right place at ARGC without a doubt.  If you get to meet Mr T himself, he is truly inspiring and absolutely treats you as an individual.  He is quite unique and, as Fiona says, his increase in success rates in the last 4 years is phenominal (did I spell that right??).

Good luck everyone.  Speak soon.

Georgie xxx


----------



## LLocket (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi, Great thread

I had a successful pregnancy (started of as twins) a few days before my 40 birthday. Unfortunately I lost the babies again but nothing to do with my age just my "lovely" immune system doing everything it could to destroy them - anti progesterone thingies caused a large haematoma which bled for weeks but decided to come away whole and dragged the remaining twin with it.

Have now been told that surrogacy is my way forward but am panicing somewhat about ovarian reserve as just turned 41 - times flies when you are having fun  
I broached the subject of DE at my last follow up as have had 2 disastrous cycles since (early ovulation and then empty follicles) but Sheriff was firm about my own eggs and surrogacy - made it all sound so easy    

I did lots of research before my last pregnancy and looked at going to US but the ARGC really did seem the best option both on paper/statistically and from personal experience/chatting to other patients.

P.S. Made 2 ARGC friends who are very close to giving birth one is 42/43 and the other is 44/45 


Loads and loads and loads of luck  
L xx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello all

L - Am so sorry to hear about your twins.  That must have been devastating.  

Surrogacy probably takes a bit of getting your head around, I am sure, but hey if SJP can do it ......

I would recommend that you have a consultation at the ARGC - it can take 6 weeks to get an appointment..  As for Dr Gafar...

Hey Georgy - you finally made it on here then     .  How you doing girl?  I am totally obsession, and I am going to drive myself insane thinking about what will or won't be .. ahhhhhh

These stories are encouraging ... 

xx


----------



## LLocket (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi Fiona
I have been at the ARGC for my last hmm now lets see 7 cycles - yikes hate adding it all up - so I am a bit of an old timer  

And just curious but what did you mean by "As for Dr Gafar ....."

The 2ww is so torturous   really, really hoping its your turn 


L


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Trying - there are no words    
I had Mika when I was gone 42 and we are lucky enough to have 3 frosties so sod ovarian reserve. I'm betting that you have plenty of good eggies. So much luck with surrogacy. Did you see the  *article*  in the Sunday Times a couple of weeks ago?

Fiona, tons of luck.
      

/links


----------



## LLocket (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks She . 
Sheriff was really positive (which was the best boost I could wish for) and I am seeing more and more outcomes like yours with us over 40s so I think they must be getting better at it  
Hate the way this "game" makes you focus on your age so much as in all other areas of my life it feels irrelevant.

Having lots of acupuncture with Daniel as well so hope its going to help.

BTW The little picture with your signature is gorgeous

I was away last week but my good friend Susie - ARGC twins at 42   - popped it in the post for me and it arrived this morning. Quite positive I thought and not too Jeremy Kyle  


Lxx


P.P.S. Was nosing around on some other threads and came across a lady who had own eggs IVF at 47 and gave birth at 48


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I had acu too.  Daniel knows his stuff - he treated me a few times.  I mainly saw Christina who was lovely too.
Thank you


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hiya

Sorry, I meant ASK for Dr Gafar.  Jittu (the other doc) is a very good doctor, but some patients find his lack of personal skills a little hard to deal with, so that is why I recommend Dr Gafar.  I am used to Jittu now, and I ask him lots of technical questions to get him warmed up, and then he is fine.

Thanks for the positive vibes She - I keep analysing every damned feeling.  Last time I had funny tummy feelings from the word go, twinges and shooting pains, this time twinges only happened for two days and then stopped.  Also, fell asleep this afternoon which is most unlike me, but I now put that down to caffeine reduction.  Belly expands enormously by end of day, but then that is hardly surprising since I stuff my face (only healthy stuff) all day long.

I haven't got many eggs left   which makes me worry for the long term future, but I suppose the fact that I got a pregnancy reading should be some comfort (so why isn't it?)

Trying - I was reading your profile - you poor love... haven't you been through the mill    .  The only thing I can say is that getting pregnant is good!!! Mr T is improving his success rates all the time, particularly in the late starters ( diplomatic for oldies).  

Anyway, must go - can not avoid work any longer.

xx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry Fi, bit slow on the uptake.  Now I have reset my password (having forgotten it) I am away.  Perhaps it is a sign of early pregnancy brain!!!  Hoping for miracles.  Ha Ha.  How are you doing partner.  Keeping positive spirits up I hope.  Don't let the side down.  We have every chance of success, you and I.

L - I am so sorry about your twins.  What strength you have. You will get there no matter what the route.  I am toying with the idea of surrogacy and for some reason don't have a problem with it.  If we can still get good quality embies at our age then does it really matter who grows them.  I look upon it as having our own baby in the end whilst saving my pelvic floor in the process!! Having said that, I as yet have not looked into the process. 

Hearing all these positive over 40's stories does give a huge boost so thank you everyone and please  keep them coming.

Speak to you later Fiona.  Hope you are ok.  Less than a week to go now!! 

Georgie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

The nightmare continues.  Just had BFN (very N!) this morning after 2 embryos transferred. One was a 6 cell on day 2 at transfer and I had high hopes for it.  

My dreadful predicament is, where do I go next?  How do you actually know if your eggs are good (I am 41 now) or if it is purely an implantation issue.  I had IVIG this time so hoped for a better response.

Please, please, is there anyone out there who is unexplained, with many failed cycles (with good embies) but who has eventually ended up holding a miracle baby?  

Am I right to give it a 4th go or should I consider surrogacy or egg donation?  I don't even know which route to investigate.

A lot of unanswerable questions from a very sad person, so if there are any more success stories out there, i would love to hear about them.

Losing hope

Georgie xxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Aww Georgie I'm so sorry    
I am lucky enough to have had a fair number of embryos - have always had 5 day transfer and all attempts have resulted in BFNs, a chemical and a miscarriage  
I had Mika on my 4th go - we had PGD too to see if our embryos were euploid.  I'd say go for it.


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you She-Hulk

What a gorgeous baby.  I have seen your photo before and every baby photo makes me smile and gives me hope.  I suppose I would just love my body to behave itself and do what nature designed it to do.  An inspiring story non-the-less.  I will keep going until they tell me to stop.  

I have now had 3 glasses of wine, having not had any for about 3 months. So I had better not type any more. I guess that is the only plus to a BFN!!

Thank you very much for your reply

Georgie


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Georgie - I am so sorry to read of your BFNs - every one is no easier to deal with     ......Hope you do not mind me asking but are you a poorish responder? Just wondered, as it appears from your signature that your FSH may be high? (you mention 9 months of "crappy blood tests" at ARGC    ).....Re going on - I am probably not the best person to ask as I have done a fair few more txs than you ( ) but in my heart of hearts I go by the principle that whilst we can bear it, we must do all we can.....Also, I have to say it, as I believe it to be 100% true (both from my experience and from the sheer number of cases like this that they see), the Lister are much better with higher FSH ladies. It is pointless waiting and waiting for the right "month" when age is the biggest factor against us in all this (and that, sadly, is ticking away ie your eggs are your eggs ultimately) - let me know if I can help further....take care    

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Dear Lukey,

Thank you for your reply.  I think we have spoken before and I have read many of your supportive responses to people.  You must be one of the strongest women on this site.  I am right with you in the belief that you must carry on if you feel you can bear it.  There do seem to be many women that suddenly get a BFP after years of nothing.

Yes I am a poor responder it seems.  At the highest my FSH was 19 2 yrs ago.  It had since fluctuated between 10 and 13.  I am taking chinese herbs from the amazing Michael MacIntyre (who appears to be the country's leading expert on infertility) and I swear he has brought my level down.  I did also (like you, I think) take DHEA for 3 months.  My progesterone shot up though so I stopped it and it came back to normal.  

Thank you for your advice on the Lister.  I had a meeting with them to discuss donation but maybe I should talk to them again about my next IVF go with my own eggs.  I kind of understand Taranissi's view that the response is much better with a low FSH but like you say I can't afford another 9 month wait. I just feel he learns a little more about me each time which may help for the next time.  Hard one!

Have you had treatment at the Lister?  If so how did your response compare? Do they use a different drug protocol? 

Sorry to prattle on.  Just realised how long this email is!!

Thank you again Lukey

All good wishes for you   

Georgie xxx

PS I'm off now for a desperation meeting with Michael and to pick up some more sticks, twigs and bat poo to boil up!! so will not be online till this evening


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Georgie - why not take a break for just a few weeks and enjoy life a bit (sans bat-poo   )..I have PMd you my thoughts    


xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

It is really nice to read all these messages.  

I think maybe you are right about carrying on, for as long as you can manage it.  Thankfully, for me that is not likely to be more than a year (I don't think I could go on much longer) as I am 43 a year in August.

Lukey - You sound like you have been through the mill (and back) - I have only done two cycles and I found it to be almost unbearable emotionally, so I can't imagine how difficult things must have been.  As Sarah says, you must be incredibly strong.  What is next for you?

Fi


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Fiona

Hey, we all go on journeys - but they are all differnet that is all; no one journey is easier than another   ..so sorry yuors was bad news.

Age is the worst part of it as only 1 in 3 eggs (when over 40) will be normal anyway so it's all about hoping for the LUCKY one  - hard when you do not make many     .....I've given my thoughts to Georgie (being of a similar "ilk" and having been to both ARGC and most recently to The Lister) and am happy to share, if it helps    .

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

georgie9 said:


> I am taking chinese herbs from the amazing Michael MacIntyre (who appears to be the country's leading expert on infertility)


Hi

scuse me for butting in but I keep meaning to ask Georgie about this MacIntyre bloke. You said he's the country's leading expert but I'd never heard of him before you mentioned his name? How did you hear about him if you don't mind me asking? In the meantime I'm gonna have a poke around on google!

Cheers!

Nix


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Nix Georgie is right.  I saw him before my cycle in the States.  I can pm you his details if you'd like.  He's well known in the industry - my acupuncturist at The London Acupuncture Clinic on Harley Street knows him too and regards him very highly.
The herbs were a right pain though  

Thank you Georgie    We do feel very blessed.
How did your meeting go with Michael?
Do you see him in London?


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Just a little message for Fi really...to say so sorry.  I've been following your cycle and was sooooo hoping for a surprise for you from the blood test. Big hugs...... 

Hope you get answers at your follow up, at least you know with ARGC they'll tell you straight what they think.  My other thought was that reading your profile, your first cycle was actually pretty good apart from the end result - I mean 3 blasts is great for us over 40s.....it will be interesting to know if ARGC have anything to say about protocols and response etc.

Anyway, hope it gives you clarity on the best way forward for you.

Sencybil xxxx


----------



## mollysmum (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Georgie

So sorry to read about your BFN. I just wanted to tell you that I got pregnant on my fifth cycle (at the Lister). I had previously always had good embies (though I lost most of them at the ARGC as I ovulated!)I was 40 when I fell pregnant. I think the ARGC and Lister are both excellent clinics. I am obviously biased towards the Lister as that is where it worked for me and I found the cycle so much less stressful. As Lukey says (hi Lukey!  ), I also believe the Lister are very good for "older women" and women with high FSH.

Let me know if there is anything I can help with. Sending you a big > Don't give up hope. I was told IVF wouldn't work for me by the ARGC and decided to give it one last shot with the Lister and hit the jackpot.

I hope as each day goes past the pain eases. 

Take care,

Kerry xx

Fiona - just read back and saw your BFN and should have addressed this to you too. So sorry. Have you seen the TTC over 40 thread? This really helped me to keep going whilst I was trying. There are some truly inspirational stories. x


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi

Aww thank you so much mollysmum and senc ...

I am hoping that I had a "bad" cycle and I may well give the lister a go . The plan now is to see what response I get. If it is poor and I get another bfn then I may go straight to donor. I know I have only done two cycles but it is so depressing when response is poor and I feel quite sad now. 

Roll on the next 6 months.

Fi


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

Fi - just a thought.....maybe the stims drugs did not "do it for you" this time - where did you do the first cycle and what drugs/protocol were you on then c/w recently?

xxx


----------



## mollysmum (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Fi and Lukey

I think that's a good point Lukey. I responded fine on Menopur then was put on Puregon at the ARGC and suddenly became "a poor responder", went back on Menopur at the Lister and got blasts. I think your body can react differently to the drugs or,as you say Fi, you can just have a "bad" cycle. To get 3 blasts on your first cycle is a really positive thing. Hang on in there honey. 

Kerry xx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi again

Thank you Kerry, Lukey, molleysmum.

You have made me feel so much better.  I really really hope that you are right, and it wasn't a good one for me.

Actually both times I was on fostimon at ARGC (which is FSH only) where as Menopur is FSH and LH I think.  But my cycle was a bit wierd just before I started treatement.  I had period pain for around a week, but no period. Then about two weeks later I did bleed, but it took ages to get going and that is when they started treatment.  Normally I have high estrogen (around 150) at the beginning (which i know is not meant to be good) and this cycle it was something like 45.  My FSH in my more successful cycle was 9.6 and 10.3 in this one, - my FSH does not vary very much - nothing over 11.  I keep wondering if my body just wasn't really at the beginning of a normal cycle.

So, next time I will try to get FSH under 10 and not worry about the estrogen.  I might suggest menopur - perhaps it is better for older women?

Where are you Georgy?

Fi
xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

They do say you need some LH when "older"  Fi  - good luck - the Pill beforehand may be a good idea too


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Fifi!

They had me on a mix of Menopur and Fostimon on my fresh cycle so they will mix them if it looks like you'd do better on that. FYI I always had a RUBBISH response on Puregon or Gonal only, I do much better with Menopur. I think the addition of LH makes all the difference in my case.  

In fact, I'd been written off as a poor responder until my French doc had a brainstorm and put me on menopur only - I ended up with 16 eggs that time!  Or was it 15  Maybe it was 16 follies and 15 eggs. I'm confusing myself now but can't be **** d to dig out the records


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi

Hmmm - very interesting posts.  You have given me something positive to focus on.  


I shall do some research on menopur and be back with the results

Thank you all once again.

Fee Fee
xx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

So sorry everyone,

Disappeared for few days as working 12 hr shifts and had busy weekend with mad hen night (seedy Drag cabaret!) and then 60th birthday party on sunday.  Then back to 12 hr shift again on monday.  At least it has kept my mind off my neg result which can't be a bad thing. 

Fi, I'm here.  Sorry I haven't phoned today.  I am at work tomorrow but will phone through the day when I can.  I think you too should talk to the Lister.  You can get a copy of your notes from ARGC for £20 but order them quickly as they may take some time to come. Havn't all these girls got some lovely inspiring stories.  I hope they make you feel better and more positive.  

Nix - She-hulk has probably given you Michael MacIntyre's details now but if not, his clinic is called the Midsummer clinic and is based in the most idyllic cotswolds cottage just east of Oxford.  It takes me about 2 hrs to drive there for a 30 minute appt but I come away feeling so utterly relaxed that it is worth every minute in the car.  Michael spent about 7 yrs in china studying chinese medicine and what he doesn't know about infertility isn't worth knowing.  he always asks what your blood tests are and knows all about the IVF process.  His herbs are prescribed to maximise blood flow, increase egg production and lower FSH.  I have never believed in this stuff before I met him but now feel such a bond with him and he is a genuinely lovely bloke (and quite normal!!) I heard about him through a friend who at 43 had twins under the ARGC last month.  She was cured of endometriosis by herbs alone and she recommended him to me. Let me know if you want his number.  Be warned, the herbs are pretty gross at first.  Now, I actually look forward to them.  Strange girl!!

Mollysmum - You are such an inspiration.  Fiona and I need stories like yours to keep us going. Thank you for your thoughts and your support.  Congratulations on your gorgeous little baby.   I have booked an appt at the Lister on the 2nd July and have ordered my notes from ARGC now.  I hate to leave ARGC and have not decided which one to go for next but there is no harm in talking to another clinic.  Like you say, they just may offer the drug that works.  Thank you for the advice.  Lukey has been wonderful and also advised trying the Lister because of their help with older women so I am looking forward to hearing what they say.

Well, goodnight all.  Sleep well.  Happy dreams.  I promise, I won't leave it as long to post next time.

Lots of love,  Georgie xxxxx


----------



## mollysmum (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Georgie

Good luck for your appointment at the Lister. I think it's always worth getting a second opinion and then going with the clinic you feel most comfortable with. I have the ustmost respect for Mr T and the work he does but had no choice in changing clinics as the ARGC didn't want to treat me again  

For me, I believe the more gentle approach of the Lister was the magic ingredient. I went from 600 Puregon daily at the ARGC to 375 Menopur yet had a much better response. I don't know about you but I am much more positive when I have a plan. I think each person has to make their own mind up about when enough is enough but if you still have the strength to go on, then I hope and pray that you and all the other "goldies" get their happy ending .

Kerry x


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Quick question for Mollys mum .. could you tell me how many follicles you had with each of your treatment cycle. I have heard of a few women getting a better response with menopur.

Fiona


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Fi - I had a better response in general on Menopur too


----------



## mollysmum (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Fiona

Just looked through my old files and this is what I had:

Menopur Cycle 1     13 follicles                               7 eggs
                    2    11                                         8 eggs

Puregon          3     4                                          2 eggs
                   4      4                                          1 egg

Menopur         5     10                                         7 eggs

Hope this helps.

Kerry x


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Kerry  - was that a Flare SP btw?

xxx


----------



## mollysmum (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Lukey 

All were long protocol except for the fourth cycle (2nd at ARGC). The one that worked was a long protocol with pill for 3 weeks before I started. I think the aim was to go for a gentle approach as I had had everything thrown at me on cycle 3 and 4 (viagra, ritodine, dexamethasone, IVIG, clexane) yet had not responded as well.

Who know why it worked but it just goes to show that in the space of 5 months you can go from being a poor responder to hitting the jackpot. 

Kerry xx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

interesting (tho history for me  )

At 43 i had one cycle with 1 egg, another with 4, then another with 9 (in that order ). So don't give up with one bad cycle... 

Sue x


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi

Thank you Sue... you and others have given me some hope .

Do you mind if I ask you another question.  I feel I must prepare myself for donor egg, partly because it is a distinct possibility that I won't manage one of my own (biologically) and partly because I would like more than one child.

Would you mind sharing your feelings and thoughts about donor egg.  How did you cope with it.. how do you feel now?  If it is too much/difficult for you, I will understand.

Fiona


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Good Morning,

Sue and Mollysmum.  What great stories you both have.  Thank you.  Unexplained IF is the pits.  Sometimes I feel so sure that I will hold our own baby in my arms and then the next minute you are just as sure that it is never going to happen, especially at 41!! I read your stories and begin to believe again.  

Fiona, I know you feel the same.  Does it give you hope and enable you to carry on.  You never know what is around the corner.  We owe it to our future babies to keep going.  They are out there somewhere just waiting to be born.  Hang in there.

I am just in the process of fillinf in the hugely detailed Lister forms prior to my appt.  Oh my God, there are sooo many questions. I am looking forward to my consultation now.  

I hope everyone is well today.  

Thank you again for reigniting my hope.

Georgie xxx


----------



## Dimee (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi All,

Your messages are all so insiring and I'm so glad to have found this thread!!!

We are scheduled for our first appointment at the ARGC on 16th July and having had 2 unsuccessful cycles (1 x Hammersmith and 1 x Lister) I'm hopeful Dr T will be able to help us...

I'm 41 now and am nervous as the whole 'biological clock' thing is really starting to play on my mind.  Can you all advise me on what happens in your first appointment with them?  Can the clinic still refuse to treat you?  Can you ask them to conduct tests? or do they have a standard approach?

Sorry for all the questions - just really nervous/anxious....

Dimee
xx


----------



## cherryonthecake (Feb 19, 2009)

Guys - sorry to gatecrash your thread, but I read on here about the poor responders thread and can't seem to find it anywhere - could someone give me a pointer please?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi.  I used to post on the poor responders thread but haven't done so for ages so don't know about it recently.  If you go into 'search' (at the top next to 'index') and put in Poor responders, it will come up with the thread.  Look for the latests dates for posts.  I think it is poor responders 91 at the moment.

Good luck.

Georgie x


----------



## cherryonthecake (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks Georgie!


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Dimee

Welcome   

Don't worry too much about your age.  The stats on successful outcome are good up until over 43.

The ARGC prefer to treat you when your FSH is under 10 because they know patients respond better to treatment.  Do you know what yours is?

They are very diplomatic and they are unlikely to send you off without looking at you.  They will test your FSH and oestrogen on day 1/2 of your menstrual cycle.  If you haven't had this done and you can before 16th, then it would be worth doing.  Oh, and they usually do a monitoring cycle.

Mr T is the best, I have no doubt.  Try not to worry.

Fee
xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

Dimee, there's a special thread for DE it's here: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0
As Fee says they won't just reject you out of hand, they'll probably do a monitoring cycle or day 1-2 tests at the very least to get an idea of how you're likely to react to stims. When you call to book your first appy, they'll send you a form to complete. Tell them when you call and also write in big capitals on the top of the form when you return it, that you're willing to accept cancellations if you want to get in there a bit quicker as the wait for the initial appy can be kinda long...

Cherry - the nutty poor responders are over here: (ignore all the cursing, they're good girls really   )

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196779.0;topicseen

Fee - how are ya hon  And how is the WGC Killer and phantom cat food thief? Any little "pressies" on the doormat this morning?  
xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi 

Nix - how are you?  I have been following your thread regarding Mr Nix and his job problem .... what a bunch of ARxxHOLES.  I think alot of companies are treating people badly at the moment.  My friend has just been made redundant and it has taken five months to get them to agree that it is a redundancy- apparently there was a job  for her and that is why it wasn't redundancy (never mind the fact it was in Bristol and she lives near London).  I hope you find some resolution to it.

If it makes you feel any better, I am about to lose 30K on a Buy to Let flat that has gone horribly wrong.  The purchase price is now 36K above the mortgage valuation and I exchanged two years ago.  Surprisingly, we don't have a spare 36K, on top of the 20K we have already spent on treatment.  I have such bad luck you know Nix - whatever could go wrong, does go wrong.  I know we are all in charge of our destiny, but honest to god, I had a tenant in my house who turned out to be the tenant from hell ... who trashed my beautifully renovated property, left all her crap behind together with a mouse infestation.

My little kitty ( and she really is titchy tiny) did not bring me any presents today thankfully.  And the poor neighborough has had to put the food in a cupboard so that she doesn't run off with the packets.  I feel I should buy her a box - I would say that she has brought about five half full packets into the house and dropped them on the living room carpet until I bought her whiskas.  Bet the cat though thought "bloody hell... what does a cat have to do to drop a hint"

What are you thinking about your treatment now Nix?  

Fee Fee
xx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi fee - don't mind at all sharing my feelings about DE (in fact i could probably bore you rigid about it all ). When i was 43 i was totally, almost violently opposed to DE and really couldn't get my head around it at all (i guess hence my determination to keep going with own eggs ). After the cycle at the argc when all our apparently lovely blasts were shown to be chromosomally abnormal we knew we wouldn't try again, so went down the road of adoption.

This was tortuous, mainly due to our ages (DP was then 55, I was 43) and (tho i felt bad about it), I didn't want to take on an older child  

I suppose at some point it dawned on me through my misery that i would have been totally delighted to have taken on a baby/toddler that was completely genetically unrelated to either of us, so why was i so opposed to DE At that point it was like a cloud lifting - the realisation that there might, just might (obviously sadly no guarantees) be a real chance of this working for us felt so fantastic.

As we wanted to stay in the UK (lots of reasons) we had an enforced period of a year's wait (really not easy, but for us I think it was good, as it meant when the call came with a donor there was no misgivings at all, just sheer unadulterated joy ).

As i say a long long process - and I really do think not one you can rush. Hopefully you won't need to think about it at all (i really hope so hun ) but if you do, i think i can safely say that you will just know when it's right for you 

And as to how i feel now - in turns delighted, terrified, sick as a dog, over the moon (all the same feelings i had when pg with my own eggs ). I still grieve for the ones we lost, and for not ever being able to see my mum or dad (we lost them both young) in our child's eyes, but i absolutely know for sure that if we are lucky enough to see this one born and healthy that all that will disappear in an instant as it has lead to *this* adored child, and how could we ever wish it was another? Does that make sense?

As i say, i could go on (and on and on ). PM me if you want to chat further .

Really good luck, all of you xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

fiona in welwyn gc said:


> Bet the cat though thought "bloody hell... what does a cat have to do to drop a hint"


    well the ad did say that 8 out of 10 cats prefer whiskas! You should film her doing it and then sell the recording to the manufacturers, I bet that'd make a FANTASTIC ad!

So sorry to hear about your buy to let nightmare! We used to have a flat in SE London that was completely banjaxed by 2 successive sets of tenants who consequently buggered off without paying the last month's rent - and they had both supposedly been vetted by the estate agent beforehand! Seriously, if there was a leak in your bathroom, wouldn't you let your landlord know BEFORE it got so bad that it completely buggered up the brand new real oak wooden flooring in the hallway? And would you then accuse your landlord of extortion when the landlord suggested that they should perhaps pay something towards the cost of repairing the damages as they failed to report the problem to us within a reasonable timeframe?!

The other lot just did a moonlight flit, leaving the place in a state incidentally, because the wife was preg and they claimed they wouldn't be able to pay the rent (that was lovely, just rub a bit more salt in that wound would you please?)

Trust me that "make your own destiny" sh1te is just some smug [email protected]'s ploy to make us feel even more [email protected] than we already do! I certainly don't remember ordering all the crap that I've got going on at the moment from the universe and I bet you didn't either! And if we knew what to do to change it, trust me we'd be flipping well doing it, wouldn't we?!

As far as tx is concerned, well we can't do anything at the ARGC right now cos we're broke! But I'm DESPERATE to have another go while there's at least an outside chance of some of the poxy humira still being in my system and while my body still has some recollection that it was pregnant, however briefly. The only alternative is trying to get another freebie here in France but my doc here won't even consider humira (fine with me, hate the bloody stuff and I actually think it was the steroids that made the diff, NOT the humira) but I'm more concerned that I'm likely to need IVIG and I don't think he's gonna wear that... and without that I won't be able to stay preg anyway so what's the point in doing a cycle here...? 

Aww Sue hon, that's _lovely_     

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Sue - you are so good with words - thank you for sharing - it SO helps


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Lukey - stop following me around you stalker you!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

will if I want to....


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh all right then, as it's you!


----------



## Krispichick (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I'm a bit late to this thread. Been lurking a lot lately but not posting much!

Just wanted to say what a fab thread this is. I think all us ladies of a certain age need something to hold onto. Good luck to us all!

Fee, Nix - hi lovelies. Fee really sorry to hear about the troubles you are having. I feel the same but doesn't sound as extreme as yours - my tenants are mostly ok but having major issues with one of the neighbours (he was a git when we lived there too). Hoping they can sort it out. Thankfully though the house is still worth more than the mortgage (at the moment!). Big hug babes, I know it feels like everything is against you right now but keep positive!

Nix, must have missed whats happening with your DH - big hugs whatever it is!

lots of love to everyone - keep positive if you can!!
Krisp
xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Wotcha Krisp!    How are ya hon?


----------



## Krispichick (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Babe!

not so bad hon. How are you?

trying v hard to stay positive about our home fertilisation plan but convinced that the further away from our bfp's we get the more chance my body's going to forget what its supposed to do. Thinking about going to see Dr Gorgy for some intralipids. I lay awake at night worrying about my NK's getting carried away with themselves now that I'm not on steroids any more! An lining up some accupuncture and Twig and Bird Poo tea!! as recommended by Georgie.

I can understand the tx frustration - we cannot afford a fresh cycle right now and its killing me! At the rate things are going it will be 12 months before we get enought dosh together. So so annoying!

Keep well babe

Kxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Blimey

You are an active lot today.

Sue - thank you so much for sharing that ... I didn't really know how feel about being asked. I will PM and ask more - I assure you that I won't be bored.  

Hi Krispi - I know you are chomping at the bit to start treatment, and I know there are difficulties - I do hope you find a way.  I know it isn't a great financial plan, but have you thought about credit card with zero % for 12 months - there are  few about and apparently you can then become a credit card tart (see martin lewis website) if you haven't found the money by then.  It is just that the younger you are, the better  (I know you know that ... I just wasted alot of time and I just want for you what it now too late for me to change) 

Nix - re cat food - Hey, that isn't a bad idea - I bet I could get my cat to do that again       .. 

Is there any way you could get ARGC to give you IVIG (and do treatment in France) - actually don't suppose there is, is there.  wondering though, if you were to get preggas - Mr T would probably be prepared to take you on and give you IVIG straight away.

Sounds like I am not the only one with tenant problems.  I met my DH (actually my partner/boyfriend) but I use DH because partner sounds like I am a lesbian (not that I have any issues with lesbians you understand) and boyfriend sounds very odd when applied to a 41 year old - i imagine that woman from keeping up appearances (the one who is a bit tarty).  Anyway, I kept my house, because it seemed like th most sensible thing to do at the time (now, I really wonder) but hey - am sure it will be alright in the end.

Am thinking about writing to my patient care trust.  When I was 39 and 3/4, I was referred to WGC hospital to see consultant.  My FSH had been recorded at 12 both times.  DH has >95% abnormal sperm.  Anyway cut a long story short .. consultant looked at my notes and said we should try for another six months, and I said " but what about my FSH - it is high" and he said, and I quote "well it depends what it was before".  To which I replied " but if we wait for another 6 months, I won't be eligible for treatment" to which he replied "no".  I was absolutely livid , knowing he was talking SH1T but I decided I didn't want him to treat me if he was going to bde like that.  But the more I think about it, the more I think, it isn't fair.  I have paid tax since just before I was 18.  I have worked all my bloody life, and I don't even get one free IVF cycle.  Sorry - I am ranting I know... but what do you think guys?  Should I pursue it?

Phew, exhausted .. need a coffee

Fee
xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Krispichick said:


> I can understand the tx frustration - we cannot afford a fresh cycle right now and its killing me! At the rate things are going it will be 12 months before we get enought dosh together. So so annoying!


EXACTLY!!! Aw hon you know I feel your pain but at least you CAN still try naturally. It's at times like this that I wish to God I hadn't had the salpingectomy 

Loving the birdpoo tea thing, sounds sooo yummy and appetizing!    If I was still in Engerlund I would go and see that Mckintyre bloke but I am stuck here in Frogland where anything that's not conventional medicine is treated with suspicion at best and is totally banned at worst. Or they permit it but regulate it to the point where you lose all the benefits anyway!


----------



## Krispichick (Nov 27, 2008)

Nix

  Sorry babe, I'm being insensitive, I am so lucky that I can at least keep banging away at a home, so to speak   ! I wish it was the same for everyone. I hate everything about what IF puts all of us thru! I know that its changed me - I'm neurotic about food and toxins and everything and find it hard to cope with my friends who are pg or have kids. I know that I used to be a nice fun person now I'm like the Fun Police!

What I wouldn't do if I had a magic wand!

XXX


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

oooh nonononononoo!  I didn't mean to make you feel like you were being insensitive! I know for a fact that you're anything but! I'm just feeling sorry for myself.. 

Can you magic me up a fat free lemon drizzle cake please missus magician?!   

xxx


----------



## Krispichick (Nov 27, 2008)

thanks honey      Try not to feel too blue  

Spookily I have just had a piece of M&S Lemon drizzle cake with my tea! (and I wonder why I'm not losing weight!!) It was jolly tasty!

Perhaps I'd better start sending you M&S Food parcels!!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Noooooooooo!!!!!!!  (oh go on then, if you insist   )


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Can I have some percy pigs and some yum yums and some fruit pastilles please


----------



## Krispichick (Nov 27, 2008)

PM me your address hon

I can't ignore a desparate plea like that - got to use my discount somehow!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Sheeeeeit!  I forgot you work for M&S     I am actually laughing out loud here!  Gawd I hope you didn't think I was taking the mick!  Anyhoo, I have to be a good girl and keep trying to lose the stone that the last tx piled onto my **** so thank you so much honey but I was kidding (you know I'm gonna stuff my face next time I'm over there tho!)   

xxx


----------



## LLocket (Jul 28, 2003)

Sue what a lovely uplifting post  

Sorry for lack of personals but been busy day as SIL and I had our first "surrogacy" appt today - felt a bit strange but everyone was lovely - and we were there a long time going through forms etc o and the fact that the cycle will cost an additional £900 because of all the extra organisation  

Won't be starting until AF after next as need to get our bodies in sync but have to test my FSH on up and coming Day1 and absolutely dreading it


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

My God,  has everybody had a day off today.  2 pages of posts since 2 o'clock!!  I have to say thank you though.  Came home from work feeling down; had my hair cut which looks awful, on my own as DH is at work till midnight.  So read all your posts and it has cheered me up no end.

Nix - I feel some yum yums coming on myself.  If only I had stopped in the M&S food garage on the way home.  You poor thing... no access to percy pigs either. The french obviously haven't lived!  Surely you can order them online these days.  (flying pigs...ha ha).  If I were you, I'd accept Krispichicks food parcel offer.  I read some research about yum yums being incredibly good for infertiliy, isn't that a coincidence.  Fill your boots, I say.

Alternatively I can send you some of my bat poo concoction.  With a good imagination it really is remarkably similar in taste to yum yums.  Seriously though Nix, is there anything stopping you from phoning Michael Mac.  He sends herbs in the post.  I guess he may want to see you once before you start but then again, he may be happy to do a consultation over the phone.  I can PM his number for you if you want.  I know exactly how you feel about the food and toxins paranoia.  I have it badly and my DH just carries on eating sausages and chips without batting an eyelid.  I can't even get him to take a selenium tablet!!  Why is it that we women are the ones that live this nightmare 24 hrs of every day?  Thank god for FF or I think I would explode.

Trying, I would love to hear more about your surrogacy treatment.  You are very brave to make that decision and I hope that my asking doesn't upset you.  It's just that I think that is the route I will need to go if my next cycle doesn't work.  Is it a long work up before you found a surrogate?  Please please tell me to shut up if you don't want to talk about it. 

Sue - like Fee said, thank you so much for sharing your amazing story and telling it with such obvious joy.  You are truly inspirational and for those of us that are possibly on the brink of sacking our own eggs (or our own ovens) your honesty and your passion about what you are doing is amazing.  Thank you.

Must now go and eat very fattening food (sadly, have no yum yums) and sit in front of Mumma Mia.  Nothing like it for lifting the spirits.

Love to you all, Georgie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

PS  Nix... forgot to say fanny, fanny, fanny... oh and bum, for good measure!!!


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Morning Ladies

I hope you don't mind if I jump in and join you.  I can't believe that I've found this thread - its so inspiring and lovely to read the different posts and stories.    I found it the other day and keep looking back.  I lOVE lemon drizzle cake and percy pigs too...  

I was very lucky to have a baby last year when I was 41 through IUI/clomid/IVIG and all the other ARGC drugs...!  We're very grateful and trying hard for number two, but finding it all tough.  I really don't want to upset anyone, as we are so thankful for our darling s, but we'd love another.  I thought I'd be more relaxed about it all second time around, but I feel as if I've just jumped into a large dark pond.  Panic seems to be setting in with delays due to thyroid problems and a low amh...  The ARGC have given us a 5% chance there with IUI, so we're off to see the Lister next week to see what they can suggest.  Someone mentioned the Lister form - its very long!    If not, I'm super keen on DE although my dh keeps changing his mind.... I thought that was my perogative!!


Good luck to everyone - lots of positive thoughts...



Love, Harris xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Harris - good for you.....and as for DH - I think it is hard for them to understand how we can be so willing to do something that seems to strange to them....I have found in time, with lots of different discussions, my DH has become much more interested and open about it all with me.....Anyway - enough of that lots of luck with the Lister - whilst they can only, of course, work with our aging bods and eggs with less good chrosmosomes     I have found them amazing - if I can help let me know....Who are you seeing?

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Harris,  Sorry, it was me who said the Lister form was very long.  It is not that bad and actually, the more information they want from you, the more I feel they will know what to do with you.  I have my first appt with them on 2nd July.  Good Luck to you. 

By the way, I am slightly confused.  Your signature says you had a BFP in May 09.  Did you mean BFN or did you sadly mc.  I am so sorry if it the latter.  

Maybe I'll see you at the Lister one day soon.

Take care

Georgie


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for the lovely welcome.  
Lukey - We're seeing Dr Thum at the Lister and have a list of questions a mile long!  Great to hear that you had a positive experience with them.  This might sound a bit silly, but what type of clinic are they?  Are they very positive about keeping on trying or quite pragmatic?  I'm not sure what they do with our older eggs, but we're keen to find out.  What stage are you at?  I know what you mean about different discussions with DH etc - I keep focussing on talking about it all as and when ideas or thoughts occur, rather than doing my usual of bottling it all up for a big chat and pinning too much on to it..  
Georgie - whoops sorry about the BFP - it wasn't meant to be a BFN - it must have been wishful thinking...  Have just finished the Lister form and it wasn't too bad once I got into it.  I see from your ticker that you waited 9 months for treatment at the ARGC - the same thing happened to me!  It will be interesting to compare Lister notes... who are you seeing?  


Harrs xx


----------



## mollysmum (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to wish Harris good luck at the lovely Lister. I am sure Lukey will have lots of advice too but wanted to tell you that I saw Dr Thum and he was very helpful (I also saw Jaya Parikh who is lovely). As you can see from my signature, I had had loads of treatments by then and asked him what he would do in my position. He said he thought it would be worth one more try with my own eggs and then move onto DE. I remember him saying "I can't promise you a miracle but we will do our very best). I had a long list of questions and he listened very patiently and gave me various stats for my age group.

Hi    and good luck to everyone,

Kerry x


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

Harris - I think Molly's description if how they work and what they will say is spot on - they are extremely keen to make it work for you but will be honest based on what they know. I am guessing as you already have one child they will def want to give you a try. I am a hopeless case it seems  and have felt all along that I am their mission to "sort" - and this has been so positive for me and def not in their interest stats-wise!. They are very organised (not to say you won't wait ocassionally!) and very knowledgeable. I have met Dr Thum - who I liked a lot - he is into immunes . I see Jaya though who I can only describe as fantastic. I had two "almost babies" straight away when I first went to them after 7 cycles   (2 at ARGC) so even with higher FSHers/poor responders they can do something right - the rest is basically down to chromosomes being wrong (I am sure) at 40 etc. I truly believe that once over 38, if you have a highish FSH and/or are a PR, then age is the thing you are up against the most (ie the poor chromosomes of most eggs) - waiting will not help; you need to get to the eggs whilst some still have a chance of being normal    - and also accept it may take a few goes.

PS I see you did IUI before -would you go for IVF/ICSI this time?

Lots of luck

xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

HI All (on this gorgeous day)

Welcome HarrisGame - it is kind of you to think of our feelings but I can totally understand where you are coming from  - I would like two children too.  Can I ask - are you unsuitable for IVF? it is just that the pregnancy rates are so much better.

Kerry - love the picture - and you sure did get your miracle.

Trying - you must be getting exited (and probably scared too) but I hope everything works out for you.

Sue - you really have made things clearer for me - thank you so much.

Got my follow up next week - pleased about that.  Slightly nervous about what they will say - visions of them saying "eggs no good, best go away and think about what you will do next".  The thing i find is that it is always the unexpected that happens.  

I think I may try one more time with the ARGC but if they insist on giving me fostimon and then I get few eggs, may be I will give the Lister a go.

Really got to do something about my weight.  I am now about two stones heavier than I was at 36 which is absolutely ridiculous and I only have myself to blame from the lack of exercise and copious amounts of wine that I drink.  I am starting on a fitness and diet regime - hopefully I can get a stone off over the summer.

Can anyone tell me how to get that ticker thing to work?


Fee
xx
Fi


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Bonjour!

Fee I've just realised that I totally missed your post re: asking the PCT to reconsider - sorry hon, it wasn't deliberate honest!!  Why not ask for your case to be reviewed? What have you got to lose?    

Re: tickers - If you click on someone else's ticker it should take you to wherever they got theirs from (ticker factory or similar website) if you follow the inxns on the site, when your ticker is finished it will give you a load of gobbledygook or BB code or whatever it's called which you can then copy and paste into the signature field (NOT the bit of your profile that mentions tickers for some bizarre reason) You might need to fiddle with the info in your signature to get it to fit as there's a limit on how many characters you can use... let me know how you get on hon!

As for your weight gain lovey, I really think it's the tx that's to blame... well that's my excuse anyway, and I'm sticking to it! But seriously I have never been as heavy as I was after that last FET, surely the steroids have a part to play 



georgie9 said:


> PS Nix... forgot to say fanny, fanny, fanny... oh and bum, for good measure!!!


    By the way I don't really give a stuff about toxins and all that, it's more the extra stone that I gained during the last tx that is helping me to be so virtuous in the face of yum yum temptation!  And er, thanks for the bat poo offer  but I'd rather have yum yums 

Oops time for a trip to the bakery (I'm just going for the walk, honest    

Have a lovely day all!

xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hiya

Just a quick one

Thanks Nix - I will give the ticker thing a go - it might shame me into losing weight - that is if I could face looking at how much I weight - yikes

Don't worry re PCT - I got myself fired up actually and sent an email.  I tried to make it as non-aggressive and heartfelt as possible in the hope that someone reading it might empathise enough to help me.  Though I really did feel like saying "that Dr Mclintock git is a xxxxxxx xxxxxx and you lot owe me a treatment cycle plus another for compensation at the ARGC"  I imagine they will try to weadle their way out of it by claiming I should have come forward earlier.  But hey, I think I got away with the £50 parking ticket at regents park whilst waiting for second blood test by pleading poverty (due to IVF) and stupidity due to all my hormones so always worth a go I find.      

Right, off to John Lewis to spend some dosh - my favourite pass time

hehehehe

Fee


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

fiona in welwyn gc said:


> But hey, I think I got away with the £50 parking ticket at regents park whilst waiting for second blood test by pleading poverty (due to IVF) and stupidity due to all my hormones so always worth a go I find.


Rah! Really?! Blimey you must have been good! Normally you can't budge those traffic wardens into giving you a break! Well done you! Soooo, that means you now have an extra 50 squids to blow in JL - YAAAY!!!    as if an excuse was really necessary    

xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

oh, no I don't bother arguing with the traffic warden - I write a letter
    

I enclosed my credit card bill showing I had spent 9,975 so far this month on fertility treatment.

bet that gave em a shock

xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

fiona in welwyn gc said:


> I enclosed my credit card bill showing I had spent 9,975 so far this month on fertility treatment.


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Morning - what a gorogeous day!

I know exactly what you mean about the credit card bill - its very hairy!!  We've now got a BA card which means that we accumulate air miles as we spend and once a year recieve a companion flight free - a bogof!      Not sure if we'll have enough money left for a holiday, but its good to plan in case.....

Lukey - thanks for your lovely, thoughtful comments.  Its good that they are so committed to you...  I really hope they manage to 'sort' you!!

We'd love to have IVF but the ARGC have always said no - each month there's been a hormone level reason.  I wish I'd got our act together a bit earlier as after 9 monhts they offered to do iui if we couldn't have treatment.  We were on the verge of moving last year when we got our bfp.  Looking back, its very naive, but we trusted them to make the right decisions for us!      I now realise how much more control we've got to take and how they might not be the best clinic for us etc.  I'm really excited about the Lister and feel a (bit) more savvy this time.  

Enjoy that sunshine!

Love, Harris xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Harris - they only said no to IVF cos they like FSHs below 10 - this lower level of FSH might give you a better chance of stimulation of course but there are other ways! I am proof! You can go on the Pill before tx which is actually beneficial in its own right for us "more experienced"  ladies anyway  and will rest your ovaries big time      Good luck 

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry Fee, Harris, Lukey and Nix and everyone else on this lovely thread,

Have had mad weekend at work and doing med cover at the Summer solstice ((yucky yucky vomity  stoned people) and haven't had 2 seconds to catch up on all your posts.  Now just woken up and have 5 mins to get out of the door for 2-midnght shift again.  So This is a quick message to say hi and that I will read them all tomorrow and answer properly.

Harris, I would love to compare notes about the lister.  Will getr back to you. 

Fee, will ring you later.  Hope your credit card is cooling down ok. 

Nix - I blame you for the half stone I have put on this weekend alone.  I have eaten my own wieght in yum yums.  Took 4 packets to Stonehenge for everyone and ate 2 packets myself!!!  Crash diet now started.  

Lukey, hope you are well.

Back soon.  Off to tend to the sick and injured (and really annoying)

Georgie xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Georgie  - did you ever see MMc in London?

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Georgie porgie! You might have seen my Dad at the solstice! He works with Wiltshire Child Protection Services and was there from 4pm on the Sat onwards...  He's a smiley, really chilled out Jamaican bloke,probably wearing his flash designer specs (show off!)... He's 62 next month but irritatingly looks about 40


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey Nix,  Wish I had heard about your dad before I went.  I would have looked out for him (and obviously offered him a yum yum)  I probably have come across him before as, in A&E, we are closely linked to child protection.  Will keep an ear to the ground and an eye out for the lovely Nix Daddy in future. Thanks for that.

Fee very happy to hear about your parking ticket issue being resolved.  Good on you for standing your ground.  There is a small heart in the centre of those concrete exteriors of the traffic malitia, I think.  Hey, what did you buy at lovely JL.  All completely necessary stuff I expect.  My view is, if you already have 9 grand on your credit card, what is a few more little pounds!  I am looking forward to hearing how you get on with Mr G on wed.  Will ring you later today.  I hope you are ok.  Love the photo of Rich by the way.  Does he know it is there?

Lukey - No I have never seen Michael in London but I know he spends every 3rd Friday there.  I think you need to get in early as he does get booked up.  He seems to have a passion for fertility stuff so give him a ring and try and book in.  I will PM you his number or it is on his website - Midsummer clinic. Tell him that Sarah recommended him (the one having treatment at ARGC). I am really pleased you rate Dr Parikh so highly.  I am so looking forward to meeting her.  Only 10 days away now.  Like Harris says, it is comforting to know that they are determined to get a result out of us 'awkward mature ladies'.  

Harris -  when is your appt at the Lister.  Mine is on 2nd July.  Maybe we can meet up there some day.  My 9 month wait was due to either my oestradiol or my FHS.  If 1 was normal, the other was high.  Really frustrating.  The ARGC did put me on the pill before my last go but were reluctant to this time.  Oddly my response was better after the pill (FSH 8; E2 <50) so I will be happy to do that again. 

Does anyone know if frozen sperm can be moved from clinic to clinic.  My DH is freezing it at the ARGC at our follow up but if I go for the lister for my next treatment, I will need it over there.  Should we freeze in both places?

I'll shut up now. Breakfast time.... at 11.20!!

Have a lovely day everyone,

Georgie xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Bon appetit Georgie!  If you're on ******** maybe you could PM me your name then you'd see a piccie of my papa. Don't give him any yum yums tho, if I can't have any then neither can he!   

I should think that you can move the sperm from clinic to clinic if you can move embies n'est ce pas    Billsmummy on the ARGC newbies thread moved her frosties from another London clinic to the ARGC so she should be able to give you some advice.... 
xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Oh my god, I have found the most amazing place for interior decor - even more expensive than John Lewis - place in Baldock.  I had decided to only buy cushions from John Lewis because it was faar toooo expensive to do made to measure curtains.  Anyway so now I found this other place which is even more expensive.  But I did meet a lovely lady called Helen who seemed to jump inside my mind and know exactly what to put in front of me.  DH don't like swurls or stripes, and only neutral colours, oh and I wanted the room to be less bland.

No, Sarah - he don't know he is on here - just leaving it for few days so my bestist fertility friends can see him, then I will swap it back to either me or the cat!

Got an email back from PCT asking if they can forward my email to the QE11 to investigate.  No doubt they will do a cover up job.  

Oh and I also emailed the lister for an appointment - so you never know, I may end up there round about same time as you  Sarah.

Talking about looking young Nix - I have a friend from Grenada - and she never ages - no lines or saggy bits - makes ya sick.  If I put any more weight on, no-one will know where my neck ends and my face starts.  Still, if I could have a baby, I wouldn't give a xxxx.

So, nowt more to say today - got to go to work unfortunately. yawwwwn

However, I will have my follow up at ARGC tomorrow - yayyyyyy

Fi


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Fifi couldn't give a four x   

Good luck for your Follow up honey!    

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Will do Nix.  Have got to go and pick up mother-in-law now but will be back to send ******** details.  

Fee glad you have Lister contact.  Will go together.  Phoning you in a few mins

x


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

I am convinced the Pill is a good thing for us 26  40 year olds Georgie   ...will call M Mc I think....

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

HI everyone

Sorry I've been out of touch for a few days, but its been all go!  We went to Wimbledon on Tuesday which was fantastic - one of the most enjoyable days out we've had in ages.  After that we stayed with my parents and then went to see the Lister on Wednesday.  I had a scan and then we saw Dr Thum.  We were really impressed with the clinic and everyone we met.  I found it (almost) calming and very well organised!  The lady who did my scan showed me exactly what she was looking at and explained the significance of everything.  Dr Thum was great and very thorough.  They seemed fairly upbeat and think we have a 20% chance.  We're going to start IVF in two weeks time - I can hardly believe it after months of waiting before with the ARGC.  They don't want to do a monitoring cycle and have said that we can start regardless of the day two bloods... music to our ears.  Fingers crossed that my thyroid level will be ok.  Having never managed to have IVF before, my mind is buzzing with how it all works etc and trying to get organised....

I hope its not a false optimism, but we're both feeling really good about it.  While 20% isn't the best odds, its a lot better than 5% with IUI and we think it gives us a fair crack at it.  One of my sisters was on the phone this morning - she thinks we're mad and that we should count our blessings.  I should never have told her as she's always on about how she would never have had ivf and how my body is trying to tell me something    .  Lucky her had two boys on the trot with absolutely no problems - its so frustrating when people as so negative and outspoken when they've been so lucky themselves...  What do you think about the success rate?  Any thoughts and IVF tips very gratefully received.....

Fi - how did your follow up go at the ARGC?  Who did you see?

Lukey - how are  you doing?

Hi to everyone else.

Love, Harris xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Harris - thats is great that you feel so good about it all. Phew!   I am glad it went as well as I'd hoped. I think the chances are definitely a possibility though of course until you have had one cycle it is hard to know how you will respond (I am sure they said that to)...What protocol did Dr Thum say he'd have you on? The reason they do it this way is because if you have hormone issues they firmly believe (I agree)  that "your eggs are your eggs" and will go by your highest FSH reading for tx etc - also I know that when over 40 with FSH issues (and thus less eggs etc), they feel chromosomes are the main thing against us, so time is of the essence (I agree too!). They must have been excited that you could have had DS by IUI and only recently too though! I am so pleased - go for it. Was it Liz who did the scan? Wavy hair?

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Lukey  - thanks for your post.  Dr Thum did say it would depend on how I would respond but he was quite upbeat about it all.  I hope he's not just being too positive until we see...  He thought 4 follicles would be good for me.  I think this sounds on the low side, but I don't really know very much at the moment!! I believe I'm going to be on the long protocol as I'll be on the pill for 2 weeks before it all really gets going and then its about another 4 weeks.  A really nice black lady did the scan for me - she has a lovely manner and was very informative etc.  

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

You wil prob be on the low-dose DRegs they do for higher FSH gals then Harris. The Pill is v impt for us oldies too    . What was your FSH last time if you do not mind me asking - as if it was about 12-14, I would say 4 follies would be about right on that protocol - they go for quality not quantity btw  - though we'll hope for as many good ones as poss!

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks Lukey - you are really helpful and its very kind of you to share all your expertize!  Good to know what to expect / whats normal.  My FSH has been 6-7 but my 02 has been very high (200-300) so I don't think its a fair reading.  Last year my FSH was 11.  My AMH reading is a very scary <0.7  , but he didn't blink!  Let's hope there's a couple of goodies left.  I completely agree about hoping for some good quality...  xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Cool - yes that E2 could be masking the FSH (you prob had a cyst then or something?). The Pill will help with a)getting rid of/stopping any cysts and b)resting your hormones but they will still scan you before you start stims to make sure you have no cysts etc so do not worry and will do bloods to get any idea of what is likely to happen. I would guess your "real" FSH may be 10 or 11 or something then? Your AMH is quite low but that does not mean you will not get any eggs - we shall see  - I am excited for you and so hope you get a few good ones!

xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Lukey

Do you ahve any idea about my 'real' FSH. Mine hovers around 10 but my oestrogen is usually around 150-175

How are you?

Fee
xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

Fee -  hey what do I know       

I really do not know if you have a highish E2 whether that means your real FSH is a tad higher - logic says it is but who knows.....

Am good thnx - enjoying the sun! Hope you are ok

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi everyone

Lukey - thanks so much for the information, especially about the pill etc.  I think my ovaries will be very glad of a rest!!  I'm not sure if I've had any cysts, but I'm sure that my real fsh is higher as the e2 is over 200 ...  As you say fingers crossed. How are you?

Fee - how are you doing?  I've just noticed your updated profile description and hope you're ok.    .  I had a frank chat with the ARGC a month ago (and the same day as my iui) and I was devastated afterwards...  I wanted to know the bottom line but found it very hard to deal with and very upsetting.  The Zita West clinic do keep telling me that they have clients / hear of lots of stories where ladies are managing to have babies with high fsh and / or low amh.  As they say it just takes one good egg, in one good lining and lots of luck.     

Hi to everyone else.

Love, Harris xx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Thanks Harris - I was pretty upset after the meeting - I wasn't expecting the odds to be that low.  Since the ARGC stats for 40-42 are 40% but I have high FSH, I thought maybe 25-30% which I would have been happy with.

I did not want to get out of bed the next day - felt so depressed.  If money wasn't an issue, we could just tackle this aggressively and have say five treatments , but we could end up penniless and still no baby.  My DH and I have good jobs but the pay is not outstanding and we have a HUGE mortgage (my fault), and 10K is very hard for us to find.  His parents funded the last lot.

Interestingly, I get the impression from all the docs that my womb is good - so it is just the good egg I need.

I wonder why the Lister do down reg with the pill - does anyone know? And why do they use menopur? 

Maybe I need to go to the Zeta West clinic

How are you Harris?

Where is Georgia?

Fiona


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

Fee - the Pill is not for true D/Regulation - it is just to rest the ovaries and help balance your hormones pre tx  - impt in older ladies   - it may help lower FSH a bit for example thus giving the body the best chance to work with the stim drugs if you have a higher FSH . I think re the stats you have to remember that as ARGC rarely treat anyone with an FSH over ten, most over 40s who are treated will be getting a fair few eggs (as lower FSH) so they have more chance of the elusive "one" etc so the higher FSHers are not in those stats. The Lister use Menopur in PRs and higher FSHers as it is widely known that you also need some LH early in the stim process to kick start the ovaries (along with the FSH in the drugs) and as Menopur has both - it does this . Sadly it is true that at most we have a 20-25% chance of a normal egg when over 40  
Don't let it all get you down....I know it is hard but I guess you just have to decide whether one more go is worth it to say you did all you could or whether you feel enough is enough and it is time to move on etc. Easy to say but so hard to do - I can't decide either    

xxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Awwww, lots of     to all that need them.
Fiona, why not take CoQ10 to help your eggies?  I took  200mg a day before my last cycle.  I am convinced that it helped my last cycle - I was 41 and a half then  
I'd also recommend acu too.


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Fee,  Don't worry, I am here and am always at the end of a phone for you.  I have had not just my mother in law, but the whole of my husbands family this weekend.  Children !!!  ...... Who would have them?  Seems ironic that I am so desperate for sproglets and yet DH and I have just breathed a huge sigh of relief (and gone for a 5 mile walk in the New Foest) now that they have gone.  

I have had a few posts to catch up on and I still have a few more but I hope everyone is well. 

She - Thanks for the advice on CoQ10.  I have heard about it.  I already take Zita's supplements. I must look up to see if they have it in.  If not, will add it to the ever growing pill of smarties I take each day.  

Lukey - thanks again for the eternal posts of fab advice.  I hope that you managed to get hold of MMc and that you are ok.  The sunshine has been gorgeous, hasn't it.

Harris - I too (like most of us, I think) have a high FSH, usually alternated with a high E2.  The ARGC finally put me on the pill last year for a month and I had 7 follies.  Only 3 eggs but they made good embies.  This year, my response was worse without the pill.  I am going to definately ask for it again next time.  We CAN do it.  Like you say, Just 1 good egg and a good lining.  Seems easy, right?

Fee, I am so sorry I haven't spoken for a few days.  Will ring you tomorrow.  You have been feeling really down and I just need to give you a bit hug.  I have my F/U with Mr G and my Lister Appt on thurs so will let you know what they say.  I expect the same odds as you were given so perhaps I may need cheering up then.  Right now I am back to positive mode.  I wonder how long it will last.

Nix - Hope you are well.  Will send you a ** message soon. 

Night night all.

G xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Thanks for all your advice - I will def get some coq10 she hulk.

What I can't quite understand, is that the ARGC won't entertain giving me LH - they say I have got enough.  I recall that mine seemed to be around 3 when I was stimming.  Yet many many people I have spoken to get more eggs with LH.  And if that is so, maybe I could get a few more - should I go to the Lister?  If the ARGC are giving me low odds - this is no better than the lister stats anyhow.

I would look forward to a less intensive treatment also.

Georgy - don't worry, I knew you had a busy weekend - am in tonight if you fancy a catch up.

She-hulk - your baby is gorgeous.  

Back later

Fee
xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

Georgie - good luck on Thursday - great plan to do the two consults so close  - yes a lot of ladies at 40 do have a higher FSH but some lucky lovely ones (She   ) do not   
Fee - the stats are all "stats" really and that is that - they are just a guide - really it is down to getting that one good egg and who knows if that will be there. As for the LH - it is all down to different doctors own thoughts (ARGC only do Flare SP for higher FSHers ie below 10  for example) - they never agree   as they all do slightly different protocols all the time and like to go with their experience and success rates (understandable). I thoroughly recommend you at least go to the Lister for a consult (I can help with who to see if you like) - I did purely because they treat and see so many ladies like us (40 and highish FSH, less eggs etc) - thus have the experience IYSWIM ...Don't go for the stats though, just go and see what they would do and how you like the place etc. For what it is worth the Lister gave me v slightly lower stats than ARGC but I still got a positive on a pee stick for the first time ever when I went to the Lister - on my first (and second actually ) ever go there (protocol I am convinced)...it can't hurt and may help? I think we do just have to accept though, that sadly at 40 and if we are PRs (due to FSH?), there is no miracle cure - even if all is well inside us physically, it may not "just happen" ASAP IYSWIM     wherever we are treated.

xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Lukey

I think you have clarified a few things for me. I think I may try with the Lister this time.  You never know- maybe their protocol may be better for me.

Fiona
xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

Go and see what they say and then decide? Don't expect a miracle or loads of eggs though - but a different approach may be what you need? Ask for Dr Faris, Thum (chaps) or Parikh (lady doc) - they see a lot of ladies like us   

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Lukey.  I will let you know what the lovely Lister say on Thurs.  Going to freeze the little fellers at ARGC if analysis is ok so that I can at least be getting on with a cycle when DH goes to Afghanistan in Sept.  I am definately swayed towards Lister but won't rule out ARGC until I see them on Thurs.  I feel a good egg coming on!!

Fee,  there is no harm at all in talking to another clinic.  ARGC even say this.  What have you got to lose.  Don't worry about your LH.  It has to be low during stimming as there is a risk of early ovulation if it starts to drift up. That's why they give us cetriotide.  LH is only there to make you ovulate.  I don't see how it is linked to number of eggs.  I am off to work at 2 but will try to ring you before I go or tomorrow.  I hope you are able to relax a bit.  Keep that postive head on and think healthy egg thoughts.  They will be in there, we just need to find them.

Bye for now

G x


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

Georgie - hi -  the LH thing is weird cos although you are right that we don't want it too high later on (ovulation ), we do need some extra sometimes in early stims to get the FSH (and then the ovaries) to work well (hence Menopur in PRs)...the other thing about LH which is really impt for PRs is that we need to ensure it is kept fairly low pre stims (hence Pill and DReg protocols etc despite the likelihood of few eggs this way) and during stims, for egg quality (this is quite well documented)

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi everyone

It is boiling hot here and I'm melting away.....  Good to have so much sunshine though    .

Georgia - really good luck with your Lister consult on Thursday.  Who are you seeing?  I saw Dr Thum last week and was really impressed - they didn't go on about my age too much and were fairly upbeat.  Their stats are just over 30% pregnancy in 40-42 age group but the live birth figure is approximately 19.8%  Given how many ladies they treat with high fsh / poor responders etc, we felt this was quite positive.  I love your thoughts about a good egg...  In fact, I'm going to keep 'good egg' thoughts bouncing around my head.      Interesting about the pill too...  Are you mid cycle with ARGC at the moment?  How long is DH going to Afghanistan for?  That must be really tough.  As you say, we CAN do it!!   

Lukey - how come you know so much!  I am so impresed and somewhat in awe..

Hi Fee - how are you feeling?  It's always difficult to decide what to do next.    As the others said, it might be a good idea to talk to the Lister.  I know what you mean about a less intensive regeime...  Jane Knight at Zita West couldn't have recommended them more highly for high fsh and older eggs...

I don't know if its the sunshine, but we've been feeling really quite upbeat.  We always feel much better if we have a plan - not necessarily a good plan, just something that we manage to agree on / stick to for a while!  I've booked loads of accupuncture and am trying to be very saintly about caffeine / wine / healthy foods etc....  Does anyone know if there is a Lister thread anywhere?  Also, has anyone listened to Zita West's ivf cd?  If so, would you recommend it??

Hi to everyone.  Love, Harris xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Harris - I've PM'd you


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Am baking here in the sun, but I can't complain as I am able to work from home.  DH has gone to Wales for the day, so I have taken the opportunity to organise ironing to be done.  DH doesn't agree with spending money on "things we can do ourselves" which roughly ends up being "things I (singular) can do".  I don't agree - and anyway, it helps the economy!

I hate doing the ironing (not that I do much) but I do like the quilt covers to be ironed so they are going off - I am hoping that once he sees that washing goes and comes back all nice and ironed, he will see the benefit of it all.  Worth a try.

I am booked into the lovely lister on the 8th July to see Rolf Harris - who will hopefully paint me a picture of a nice healthy baby.

If the pregnancy rates are the same for the over 40s then I may as well see if the Lister can do any better with me.  And less monitoring would be a relief.

We are trying naturally this month (although I doubt it will work with (95% abnormal sperm)  So far no LH surge detected which probably means i won't ovulate this month (day 15) but never mind.

You are good Harris - I love my wine and find it sooo difficult to give up.

Will you go again with the Lister Lukey?

Georgy - called you last night and left a message, are you in tonight?

Fee
xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Fee    do you mean Raef Faris      

Rolf Harris - Hilarious    

oh and as PRs, we really don't need to go in every day


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

fiona in welwyn gc said:


> I am booked into the lovely lister on the 8th July to see Rolf Harris - who will hopefully paint me a picture of a nice healthy baby.


   Actually, I met Rolf Harris once at our uni graduation ball. He's a sly bugger , he had one of his minions pull me up on stage to hold his didgeriwotsit (oo-er missus!) cos I was looking unusually glam in my cocktail dress  Then when it was time for me to leave the stage he made as if he wanted me to kiss him on the cheek but he turned his face so I ended up kissing him on the lips bllleeeurrrgh!!!!!!   

Good luck with the ironing! My DH won't even use the dishwasher and has only really begun to appreciate the usefulness of a tumble dyer since ours broke down the other day. Although he's slipping again with this nice weather he thinks it's great having damp sheets and that hanging around all over the flat and drying in this heat. "Ooh look see it dried overnight!" Yes mate, but it could have been dry in 40 mins if you'd pull your finger out so we can get the blasted machine fixed! Also he has no problem with ironing although please note that it is muggins who has been ironing his shirts for work everday! He had to do his own this morning tho, as he really peed me off last night...

Good luck with TTC naturally! Also are you using those ov sticks first thing in the morning? I've heard it's probably better to use them later in the day as sometimes it takes a while for the levels to rise and then they dip again so the surge is pretty much gone by the next day and you end up missing it....

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Nixf01 said:


> I met Rolf Harris once at our uni graduation ball. He's a sly bugger , he had one of his minions pull me up on stage to hold his didgeriwotsit (oo-er missus!) cos I was looking unusually glam in my cocktail dress  Then when it was time for me to leave the stage he made as if he wanted me to kiss him on the cheek but he turned his face so I ended up kissing him on the lips bllleeeurrrgh!!!!!!


Yeah yeah yeah. I bet you got well stuck in


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

OK I tongued him.... keep it quiet tho, don't want DH getting jealous


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

omg - can you think of anything more gross   ...I would like to just add (if you are reading........ ) that the true MR FARIS is entirely wonderful and not up to any such shananigans


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

shame, I was gonna try and snog him too...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Durty burd.  Are mods allowed to behave in this fashion?    

Have been meaning to say Fi that I took ZW's pills too.  There is Q10 in them but a tiny amount - 20mg per tablet?  So I guess I took 260mg per day of the stuff


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

You are a coQ10 addict!  Druggie!  Er.. what make was it by the way...  

I am a mod in training so that means I can still be rude if I like. SO THERE!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I see....
I got it oot in the States but I'm sure H&B do it too.
Yes, my name is She-Hulk and I'm a CoQ10 addict   
I've started it again - it's good for the


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Altogether now....  Hi She-hulk!

I'll have to look out for those super co-q10 pills, seems I could never find anything above 30mg. Zita's horse tablets have 30mg in 'em BTW but it's still not much if the ole bod can handle up 100mg is it...? I spose she couldn't fit it in with all the other OTT stuff she puts in em! I mean 5000% of the RDA of VitB12, does your body really absorb all that? Or do we end up peeing it all out? I remember the first time I saw that radioactive yellow pee I nearly had a heart attack!

xxx


----------



## rebeccaF (May 30, 2008)

Hello All

I have been enjoying reading on this site for a while, and still I am learning and trying to catch up everyone's updates.  

Last week I had my first consultation with ARGC, which personally I don't feel it is for me.  And I am going to have another consultation with Lister on Thur.  Knowing Lister is on the top of the list especially for more aged women.  I really keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best outcomes.

I am in the year of 40, had 3 failed IVF already, nothing even got to implantation stage.  The only reason I got is unexplained.  I don't have any abnormal issues.  So, I am turning to queries of my immunes.  Not sure if it is the right direction, will have to wait and see.

Georgie --- Noticed that you are going to be at Lister Thur, too.  We can exchange some notes later.

Rebecca X


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Rebecca,  Welcome to the mad house.  A bunch of aged women who clearly have a ding ding for Rolf Harris.  Great that you will be at the Lister on thursday.  My appt is at 3pm although I have a mad dash across London from my ARGC F/U at 1.30.  Hope I make it.  I will wear a pink carnation! Always good to compare notes so will chat some more before thurs.

Harris.  No I am not in the middle of an IVF cycle.  I am in the middle of a decision as to who to go to for my next cycle.  Veering fast towards Lister now as everyone seems to rate them. DH is going to Afghan for 9 weeks so wouldn't it be lovely if he came back to the good news that I was pregnant.  It would set off a whole heap of fab rumours at work  "wasn't your hubby away when you conceived?"  Could be fun.  Could blame it all on my dishy personal trainer.  Honestly though I hate the thought of him going away.  He is the A&E doc on the helicopter retrieval team and it fills me with dread.  However we tried to resuscitate a 20yr old soldier last night at work (unsuccessfully, sadly) who collapsed after a fight on a night out here in the UK.  So,  I can't really worry.  What will be will be.  It only helps me to realise how lucky I actually am in life.    Bloody hell, that was a bit morbid.  Sorry about that.

Nix - at least you got to tongue Rolf.  My greatest claim to fame at a grad ball was a hug with Buster Bloodvessel (and yes I know that all you 40 somthings out there remeber him!).  Rolf would have been Brad Pit in comparison. Glad you mentioned the radioactive yellow pee by the way.  Thought it was just me.  It is definately a sign that you are taking over the required amount of something.  The question is... which one.  I am taking so many, I don't know which my body is spitting out.  Perhaps there are some words of wisdom among us as to what is the optimum of each recreational drug we ladies should be on.

Fee - Sorry, am about to ring you on the way out tonight.  Have missed our chats and need a fix.  I hope you are feeling better now you have an appt.  It will hopefully renew your faith in your body. 

Lukey -  thanks for the info on LH.  I learn something new everyday.  All interesting stuff.  Who said it was easy to get pregnant!!

Got to go now and have prattled quite enough.

Georgie xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, but how the hell does anyone remember the fella's name when it sounds so much like Rolf Harris - though I will have to practice next Wednesday to get it right.

I use those sticks mornin noon and night.  This IVF lark, isn't much of a lark, when you are not having needles stuck in you and probes stuck up you, you get to pee on sticks as a treat.  Although, anyone who can actually manage to pee on a stick deserves a medal in my book - I can only manage a jam jar technique.  Couldn't believe it when the Lister told me I would have another ultrasound .... great!! 

I am getting a bit confused about all the pills.  Where do I buy cock 10? from Zita and what are these horse tablets?

Nix - oh men and not fixing things, they drive you mad.  I have a pair of pliers in the bathroom at the moment - guess what for?  yes to grip the plug to pull it out of the sink because DH is too lazy to get me a new plug and fix it.  Pliers -I ask you?  why fix a problem when you can work round it  I say to DH.  

I am struggling to not drink wine - specially in this lovely hot weather - nothing nicer than a nice glass of chilled twocantango by marks and spencers.  have you all cut out the booze?

oo - better go, ironing lady will be here soon.

Fee


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

This thread is very funny - Rolf had me in stiches and I am sooooo delighted that everyone else's pee is toxic yellow too.  I honestly thought that was just me!  It looks so weird!  I'm going to stock up on more horse tablets tomorrow and I'll buy the most industrial strength coqo stuff that I can find!  We've had a full on day here.  DS isn't coping well with the heat and I had to drive us around for ever this afternoon with the air con on... He only slept for 20 mins, but at least he stopped howling.  To top it off he did a runny pooh in the bath....  

Fee - my husband is the opposite, he was so un impressed with my cleaning that he recently organised a cleaning company to come once a week... If only I had known that it could be so easy...  I have been trying to save some cash.  I'm full of good intentions on the wine front, but managed to have half a bottle last night.  As you say, its so difficult in this gorgous weather.  We had an unexpected visit from a slightly uptight couple about a planning application we've just put in.  I was sporting some pink pjs and my dh ran upstairs and hid (he's very brave) as he was wearing some blue pjs...  The neighbour kept shielding his eyes, but managed to recover enough to make his complaint!  We had to open some wine to help us calm down....  

Georgia - sorry I was getting all a bit confussed - that seems to happen quite a lot...  I really hope that Thursday goes well for you - you'll be buzzing with all the info and chat!  I love the idea of lots of rumours about you getting pregnant while your dh is away...  you can almost imagine the ticking going on as they ask when you're due.    

Hi Rebecca - welcome  . Good luck for Thursday - who are you seeing?  Where have you had your previous cycles?  

Hi to everyone else.

Love, Harris xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh dear Rolf Harris snogs, cock 10, toxic pee and runny poos in the bath, this thread has gone right downhill but it's very funny! Thank gawd cos the atmosphere at home is almost as toxic as the aforementioned pee! Dh has come home with the ache - it's not my bloody fault his employers are @rseholes is it?!

Georgie porgie - how sad about the kid you guys tried to save last night   What a stupid waste of a life!      for your DH going to Stan, here's hoping you can give him some good news when he comes back and good luck explaining that one to the neighbours!

HG - what possessed your mad neighbours to turn up unannounced like that?!  Could they not have dropped a note thru the letterbox?! And aren't there proper procedures they're supposed to follow instead of just rocking up to your front door (and disturbing a nice relaxing glass or 3 of wine! How RUDE!    )

Fee - soddit drink the damn wine.  Look how much of the stuff they put away over here and it doesn't stop France from being the most fertile country in Europe does it?!  Gwaaan you know you want to!  Good idea re the jamjar technique! I had a very appropriate Stork marge container for my pee tests during the HPT fest that was my frozen cycle at the ARGC!

Hi Rebecca - welcome to the nuthouse!  All the best for your appy at the Lister hon    

Does anyone want a stroppy frenchman? I've got one here that you can have for nothing. In fact, I will pay you to take him, jeez it's worse than having a teething baby or a hormonal adolescent sometimes! He's had a tantrum cos he wanted to go out on his bike but the pump won't work, when I suggested he might want to go for a run instead he looked at me like I was mad. He then proceeded to take the hoover and try to hoover the pattern off the carpet in order to work off the excess nervous energy... of course it's nice not to have to hoover myself, but wouldn't a run have been better  Everything that was in the way got thrown all over the place so the carpet's clear but everything else is a tip! I know he's extra stroppy when he's hungry so I asked him to fetch the rice cooker down for me from on top of the kitchen cupboards cos I can't reach it, so I could do dinner. He said, don't bother to cook, I'm gonna have cereal.  And then not 5 minutes later proceeded to take it down and start cooking the rice himself   

If I was at home it would be at this point that I'd pick up the phone and ask a mate if I could pop round and just leave him to it but instead I'm stuck here with Mr Miserable...


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh Nix - now I see it - it is cyclists - they are all miserable xxxxxxxx (well can be anyhow).  My DH has even been called a pillock by his 85 year old father - I really had a job not to snigger when he said it.  My DH gets the right hump if he can't get out on his bike.  I don't know if you remember the thread but I went to the hysteroscopy on my own because he was on a bloomin cycling weekend.  Still as I always say about him, he holds my hair back and rubs my back when I a vomitting down the bog.  And that is quite a good thing as I seem to do it often - following the Portland Street Hospital incident, I was once again yakking for England last Friday - god knows what it was this time - bloomin migraines - DH said I was being a bit of a drama queen... just cos felt so bad I wanted to die...... (nothing dramatic about me...)

I wasn't sure whether your DH was french or not - does he have ze sexi frensh accont.    

Nix - Next time your DH picks up the vac because he is in a mood I want you to start singing "do the shake and vac and put the freshness back, your carpet smells fresh and the room does too"

Harris - Glad to see you are keeping up with the english 'pink for girls and blue for boys'.  What extention are you proposing - doesn't' go onto their land does it?    

ohhh - u lucky girl - no matter how badly I do the cleaning (including not at all)DH thinks it is a waste of money.  
Right - off to fill my wine glass

xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

Bloomin' hec Georgie   hope the 1.30pm appt runs on time     - why not see if you could go in earlier?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Eh G, that's very true, you are cutting it kind of fine! Mind you if the Lister is anything like as chaotic as the ARGC then you could probably turn up an hour late and noone would notice!

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

they do sometimes run a little bit late Georgie/Nix but not much, esp the lovely Dr P  - I'd def be inclined to go earlier to ARGC if they can slot you in


----------



## Zilly (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Thought I would update you all as I wrote on here a few weeks ago to tell you that i had fallen pregnant naturally at 41yrs and was 6weeks pregnant, unfortunately for me it was not meant to be my beanie was alive one day and had died 2 days later when I was 8 weeks pregnant.  But what i would like to say is never give up that dream of having a baby because when you least expect it thats when it happens.  Fortunately for me I have a wonderful husband and a beautiful soon to be 4year old daughter thru ICSI from the amazing Dr Taranissi...so for that I will always be grateful.  

So you never know what will happen ladies.  Wishing you all lots of happiness.....I will be logging on to see how you are all doing.

Zilly


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  Iam planning to be at ARGC at 12 noon for DH to 'perform' so that our future little ones can be sent to the freezer, so I hope that the lovely Dr G will be around earlier than 1.30.  If not then We will ask Scotty to beam us up and get us there on time.  Life is just one long rush at the moment!  They are the only times we could get.  I am quite windy at the moment so that may help!!.

Zilly,  I am praying for the day when I miraculously get pregnant naturally.  Your story helps me (and everyone on this thread) to believe that it can happen.  I am so sorry that it ended sadly.  Your must be heartbroken.  BUT... if you can do it once, you can do it again and you must believe that you will have a baby at the end of it.  Thank you.

Well, this is my last night of positive thinking as I am anticipating being given horrid odds tomorrow.  Have had a large glass of wine to celebrate my postive mood... just in case I become suicidally depressed again tomorrow.

I will let you all know how the meetings go.  Thanks for all the support and advice.  I feel ready to tackle anything.

Good night everyone.

G x


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Georgie - the odds are never going to be massive in our situations but while there are odds there are possibilities   - that's my deranged view anyway    LOTS of luck with both appts today and whatever happens, I just hope either way that you can get some clarity that helps you progress    

Zilly - such a positive but sad, sad story - take care....so hope you get the "one good one" when you are ready to try again    

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Morning all

Really good luck today Georgia with all your appointments - with whatever they say and happens.  Its all good information to help make the next plan...  I love the thought of you being windy and hurrying them all along...    

Zilly - I'm so sorry to read that things didn't work out with your pregnancy.  You must be feeling devastated....  Really look after yourself and plan some nice pampering things.  Fingers crossed that the next egg is a good one.   Your pregnancy gives us all some hope.  

I'm all excited this morning as AF seems to have arrived six days early, on day 22!  I thought I might be a little early as as I was scanned on day 14 and had already ovulated.      Anyway, if its definately here I'll be going up to the Lister for my bloods tomorrow and then hopefully onto the pill and off and away.....  The only slight hiccup is my thyroid test which needs to be done, but I've just called the GP and requested a form and hopefully I can do that test on Monday morning.  Not sure why I've had such a short cycle - its not happened before.  Does anyone know if it affects the next month?  

How are  you doing Lukey?  Fee - I love your stories about you and your dh...  He sounds very good at the hair holding and tlc bit.  Mine is useless at that kind of thing.  We're hoping to build a 'modest' extension but we live in a listed building and I fear it may all take a while.  The council turned down an application for a window last year and we've now been talking to them about the extension since last November.....  

Nix - has Mr Miserable cheered up yet?  He sounds like me on a good day    .  Maybe its the heat!!

Enjoy the sunshine. xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Harris - we live in a listed-building too and have just had an extension - talk about brown-nosing with the council to get it done     .....As for AF - mmmmmmm does sometimes happen as we get older - I had it once too  ...my theory says now you've had it, hope next month is a good one (no medical evidence behind that whatsoever   )! See what they say when you go in...

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Good Morning everyone

Fee Sorry to bend your ear so early and on a school morning. I know your DH stole the bathroom before you as a result of me phoning!! I hope you made your meeting on time. Talk to you further on Sunday and perhaps we can sort all this information out and come up with a cunning plan. In fact why don't all of us ladies on this thread start our own fertility clinic. We have enough information I think. What do you think? We could make a fortune. And we have the empathy to go with it.

Nix, I have just read your post again about your miserable Frenchman and the image of him tearing around your house with the hoover did make me chuckle. My husband turns into a gremlin when he is hungry, but I have never had the pleasure of him hoovering or doing anything the least bit useful. Anytime you want to send your hungry DH over to Salisbury, please feel free. I hope very much that he is lovable and cuddly again... and full.

Well... the saga of yesterday. I am still reeling a bit from all the info. Surprisingly, the timing was all perfect and I even got to feed my DH at Starbucks in between all the meetings.

First port of call was Shannon, the lovely embryologist at ARGC. After 6 days of abstinence DH managed to produce in aboout 45 seconds (don't tell him I told you or it will be divorce for me) and to our relief the sample was back to normal again. Random one off poor sample just when it counted most was sooo frustrating (not to mention expensive as ICSI was another £1000 we didn't budget for). Anyway, no risk taking anymore. We are freezing it so at least we know we have top class, fit little spermies available when the need next arises.

Next surprise, we saw Mr T himself. Expecting Dr G but they were apparently a Dr down yesterday so Mr T was helping out. Could have knocked me down with a feather. He seems to think that IVF can't help any futher as he thinks we are probably getting as far as implantation naturally. SO... he feels that IUI with stimming drugs is the way forward (or backwards as I feel) If I get a pos test he will then throw all the big gun drugs at me. Partly relieved that I won't necessarily have to go through the whole thing again and yet I think it is his way of saying there is nothing much he can do for you now and to leave it to mother nature.

The lovely Dr Parikh next. We made it on the dot of appt time (no fart power necessary as London tranport came up trumps thankfully). Then she was running 30 mins late... typicle! What a smart place. Well, she has turned what Mr T said upside down. She feels that it is an embryo problem. She also was heavy on the stats and showed that with IUI I have a 5% chance but with IVF, an 8% chance. Looking good, eh? Any road up, she is willing to try a cycle on my next period and doesn't seem bothered about my day 1 bloods as she will do the pill down reg... just like you said Lukey. So I waited *[size=10pt][size=10pt]9 sodding months *for nothing.   . Can you tell, I am a bit frustrated. No point in looking back now. I will therefore be starting the pill (seems ironic) any day now when AF arrives.

Lukey, I am aiming for that BFP this time. You are my inspiration.

Thanks for listening. Will fill in further when I get started.

I hope everyone is well and thinking happy egg thoughts.   

G x


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Georgie - Firstly, I am just relieved that you made it through your tight schedule and have great swimmers! YEAY!     ......At the end of day each cycle is different so it is v difficult to say what the isssue is buuuuuuuuuuut we do know the old chestmnut that at 40 there is def going to be fewer normal ones......I am glad you had a frank discussion with them both but I think you have to try it this way to know if it can work. I am delighted to be an inspiration though I'm not sure why      .....will PM you for further nosey info    ....glad you liked Dr Parikh - how could you not?!

xxx


----------



## rebeccaF (May 30, 2008)

Hiya

Sorry for a sudden disappearance for the last couple of days.  I and DH were traveling down London for our consultation in Lister.  Our appointment was made in the last minute thing, I was so grateful that we were able to get an appointment straight away.  The consultant we met yesterday is Dr. Tolba, who is a newly joined member at Lister.  We were given 18% of the chance.  He is not in favour of immune tests, neither of suggesting hysteroscopy.  He seems pretty confident that we only need standard IVF treatment.  It is more important with the control of stimm for me due to I got PCO and likely OHSS with negative point being age of 40.  He thinks that the long protocol is better for me.  My AF is likely to be shown any day now.  So I am going to have my D2 very soon, then start cycling.  All I can do now is to put myself in the capable hands of Lister.

Sorry no personal for now, I am still trying to catch up my work. Still can’t wait to share my notes.        

Rebecca xxxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Rebecca - Not in favour of immune tests  That's an odd stance for a doc at the Lister to take! Did he mean just in your case or in general? I mean did he explain why he didn't think it was necessary? How did he explain the 3 previous failures then? Sorry this is 20 questions but I'm intrigued by the varying opinions you can get from different docs at the same clinic! Good luck with catching up on your work hon!

G- I forgot to tell you we got married in Salisbury at the Grasmere Hotel! And the night before the wedding DH decided he was hungry and sneaked into the kitchens downstairs to raid the fridge    Are you sure you want me to send him and his long belly over to you?!   On the other hand (snigger) I promise not to say anything about your quick-fire DH   

Lukey - you've got me thinking about this whole d/r with the pill thing. I'm against it on principle and also cos the first time we did IVF I was d/r and the response was utterly pitiful! Do you really think it helped the quality of your eggs?

xxx


----------



## rebeccaF (May 30, 2008)

Nix – I think it is probably just in my case.  I mentioned about Immune due to my previous 3 failed cycles.  And we were told that it is still in the research stage and hasn’t been proven.  Printed information about immune was given to us to read and for us to decide if we do want to go ahead.  However, he did said that he doesn’t think it is needed in our case, and it is just waste money.  Because of my PCO, it is a lot to do with the control of the stimm drug, and close monitoring, so that I can have best quality egg possible and avoid OHSS.  I am like having questions more than answers myself, especially in this fertility road.  Hey, this is how we get so knowledgeable and fully equipped, because we really need to.

Georgei – looked like you had such fruitful day on Thursday.  It seems we are going about the same time for tx in Lister, that if you go with Lister this time.  Sorry to have missed you, our appointment was in the morning.  

Enjoy the weekend everyone!

R x


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Rebecca - I do not know Dr Tolba at The Lister but I do know the main other docs and a lot of them do use immune tx regularly (I have had it myself!) - maybe that is his personal view (and he is new!?). However I can see that if he has discovered you are PCO that he is maybe thinking this is your key issue and that you have just had poor tx thus far....

Nix - hi hun - the Pill does not D/Reg officially (ie like a DRegger does!) it rests the ovaries and balances the hormones. Yes absolutely in my case (ie older then you    and high ish FSH, PR on an LP etc) I do believe the pill (as part of the right protocol) has helped with egg (and thus embie) quality and also response   ...Remember the Pill can be given with any protocol - so it can be before an LP (any of them)  or before an SP (either of them) - which did you do when you had the Pill before?

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Aha! I am talking out of my **** then! It was my very first cycle - I had a proper D/R with Decapeptyl, ended up with 5 crappy eggs, 2 crappy embies and 1 extremely crappy BFN...  Oddly apart from the cycle where we never made it to ET, my performance has actually got better as we've gone on. However FSH seems to be creeping up slowly but surely so I just hope I don't have to wait so long for another go that my mate Mother Nature doesn't give us another kick in the teeth by shoving me into the menopause!

Is it usually the estrogen only pill they give you?

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

I love Andy Roddick 

No Nix - tis oest and prog ......That protocol is a bit old fashioned to me cos it's not really what most use is it? - so forget that   ...Re getting better with age - tbh I have had the same - better quality in my case not necessarily quantity (though will never know cos swapped from Flare to LP which always means less eggs for higher FSHers) - I put it down to going to see better docs towards the end and them all gaining knowledge along the way etc....sure that is the same for you 

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Poor Andy.  Couldn't you just have given him a huge   at the end of that mammoth game.  Still, I'm a bit of a hypocritical 2-timer, 'cos I rather like Rog the dodge as well.  

Sorry not around this weekend.  Was hobnobbing at the races at Goodwood.  My DH unfortunately had a major case of 'one-upmanship' over me though.  I rang him and said I had just seen Jodie Kidd race back down the track in her car (just to be able to say "yar-boo-sucks", as you do!)  Guess what his reply was.... "yes, I am in her car with her".  ******* gets all the luck, just because he wears a flashy red doctory suit.  Not that I am jealous that he got up close and personal with Jodie Kidd, you understand. I don't actually fancy her myself.  In fact would rather snog Rolf, myself.  It is just that he gets to do all the cool stuff while I just have to mingle with the riff raff.  God, now I sound like a snob!!

The news is... as well as pretending to be interested in car racing all weekend.... that sodding AF showed up on saturday and you would think I was used to that by now.  For some reason I was really upset.  I keep hearing the stories of women who get pregnant naturally after failed cycles and stupidly hoped that would happen to me.  Anyway, feel better now and I have in fact started taking the pill as have decided to go for it this month. (Blagged a pack off Microgynon off my little sister).  No point in hanging around anymore and the nurses said they are happy wilh back-to back cycles.  

Am obviously nervous about the prospect of another failure but at least I am doing something and this cycle seems so much more gentle than my last cycle.  Any thoughts from anyone on that.

So, Rebecca, perhaps we will meet now.  Have you started yet?

Nix, did you get my ** message.  Never know if I have done it right!!

Lukey, how are you?  I am a new fan of Dr Parikh now. What a lovely lady.  Abit stats crazy but lovely all the same.

Fee - I hope by your quietness this weekend that you and DH have been away doing something lovely... and having lots of rumpy-pumpy.  Looking forward to hearing about your Lister meeting.  Not long now.

Have a good week everyone.  My DH have now gone off for a weeks army traing so it is lots of girlie food and chick flicks for me.

Georgie xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Forgot to say.  DH has another reason to be smug.  He managed to produce 75 million little tadpoles!!  .  Why couldn't he have done that when it mattered.  Would have saved me a bloody grand in ICSI money  Apparently, they have gone through the test defrost very well!!  He definately won't take his selenium now.  He will just eat more macdonalds and drink more coffee!!

Lukey,  I meant to ask.  Did you manage to get hold of Michael Mac?  Out of interest Dr P told me that I should stop TCM herbs during treatment.  Have you ever been told that.  I will of course do what I am told but I don't like to give them up.

X


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Georgie - yes most clinics say that - I was told that too at ARGC. I think it is because they need to be in control of you IYSWIM and I guess it makes sense to be "clean"  so that they can do this    ..I have yet to call him but am still considering it .....Sorry AF came early - what a shame .....did you check with Dr P that she is happy for you to start this month btw? ...they get a lot of success with slightly lower doses of stims in PRs +/or older ladies - not sure of the science but it is something about not bashing the ovaries too much  I would do that too if I did it again . What protocol are you on btw?

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Morning all

Sorry I haven't been around much over the weekend but I've been following all the threads.  We've had a bit of a family thing (row) going on between one of my sisters and my parents and I've been really preoccupied with it all.  

Georgie and Rebecca - I'm so pleased that your consults went well.  I had my fingers crossed for you that all the appointments would go to plan...  I know what you mean about waiting 9 months in vain...  We felt exactly the same, and although its all gone now its so annoying as it was soooo horrid each month.  Rebecca - did you travel down for the day?  How was the journey?  Fingers crossed that a new clinic and perspective works its magic. 

Hi Fee / Lukey / Nix  - how are you all doing?  Lukey, we've been doing lots of brown nosing with the council too..    They really are a funny breed of folk.  I have to pack DH off as he's prone to getting all hot and bothered and muttering Tony Sopranno (?) style...  The last conservation officer asked if he could have a macchiato when DH offered him a nescafe...    

I got AF on Thursday and went for my bloods on Friday and started taking the pill.  Its very different than the ARGC and will take a while to work out how it all works etc..  Also, I have noticed that people are much more smartly dressed - lots of high wedges, gorgeous bags and even some nail polish...  I might have to up my personal prep..  They asked me to call in 10 days time for my blood test results.  I think we're going to enjoy the change of pace and intensity.  Although we only had iui / ivig and immunes at the ARGC, it is fairly full on and I hated waiting for that afternoon call and not knowing what I was doing the next morning etc.  I think that a gentler approach to coax our eggs sounds like a good idea - we don't want to frighten them  !!  Geogie - how long are you going on the pill for?    Rebecca - are you taking the pill or going straight into a cycle?

Love, Harris xx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Good morning all

Harris and Lukey - I am doing the 21 day protocol. Is that the long one? Dr Parikh suggested 2 weeks of the pill followed by a week on Buseralin then stimming with menapur.  I am so relieved I don't have to go up and stay in London.  I miss so much work and it is so much more stressful.  You are right.  This seems so much more stressful  .  Just the fact that she wasn't bothered about my blood test result has removed a massive amount of stress.  I know I won't produce more than 1-3 eggs anyway, so there is no point in waiting for that magic low FSH.  Harris maybe we could meet up if our scan dates coincide.  

Rebecca, How are you doing, have you started the pill yet.

Fee -  lovely to chat last night.  Looking forward to hearing your experience with Rolf on Wed.  I hope you come to join the microgynon clan.

BTW  do you have a break for a bleed after the 2 week pill? or is it straight onto the buseralin.

G x


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Harris - good luck - you can but try! The stress-free approach is def easier - we are all different and for some it can help   .....as for the couture      I've worn a hoody before if it makes you feel better     but a lot of people go from work etc. What protocol are you on again or will they tell you for sure with bloods etc?

Georgie - cool - did she say jabs for the buserelin?

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Have PM'd you Lukey.  I will be on jabs I think.  Is it Supracur or something like that.  OOOh jabs jabs jabs and more jabs.  Am becoming a munchy as I think I strangely like jabs now!! How can that be?  (munchy is A&E slang for munchausen's disease).  I like the idea of wearing a hoody.  Think I will wear one next time I go.

G x


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

it's bit warm for a hoody atm  ...that will be the microdose protocol  - cool so minimum DRegs to help the ovaries to wake up


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

oh... is that what it is called.  Makes a change for anything to be called micro with me after my whopping mega mammoth elephant sized doses at ARGC. It would be ironic if I had a better response


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Noooooooooooooooooo - the DRegs are the low-dose ones  - but I am betting she will not have you on mega stims doses either - slow but sure is best        As you say, if you know there will be few eggs anyway, she will just try to get you a few good ones


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Exactly.  Looking forward to finding THE ONE.  Perhaps Neo for the Matrix can help.  Must give him a buzz.  

Got to go to work now.  Hope it is quiet today.  

Catch up later

G


----------



## rebeccaF (May 30, 2008)

Trying to be relaxed as much as possible nowadays, somehow that helps for fertility.  Just did that over the weekend by staying in most of the time.  Was still joking with DH yesterday, it could be naturally preg, just like so many miracles heard from this board.  Well, AF showed up just couple of hours ago.  Look like we are cycling now.    

Lukey - Yes, Dr. Tolba is a new doc in Lister, previously at Harley Street clinic.  I am kindly understand that the previous failed cycles can be down to poor tx due to PCO.  At the same time, I have been giving immune tests a lot thoughts and not sure if I should still go for it this time, or just follow the doc instructions keeping it simple.

Georgie - Ya... I am starting the cycle now.  I am going to have my blood tests done in these 2 days, then start the OCP.  I am in long protocol.  I read somewhere that the low dose the better to keep the ovary/body in the natural status, so it won't have too much trauma.  Heavy med is kind of forcing the body to accept in the short term.  However, keeping it is a hard work, specially for over 40s.  

Harris - Thank you! DH and I travelled down the day before due to an early appointment.  It was tedious to go down by coach.  We have never tried coach before.  But after checked the fare by train, we had to make more sense with our money.  And it looks like I am going to use it more often from now on.  

Magic power and baby dust to us all.

Rebecca x


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Evening

I'm sorry you both got AF - it's so disappointing and such a let down.That's three of us starting out this week with the Lister - fingers crossed for all of us that there will be some magic going on....    

Rebecca - how long does the coach take?  What's OCP?  

Its weird being on the pill - I haven't been so for soooooo many years!!  

Love, Harris xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Harris - OCP is the Pill - Oral Cont Pil .......I so hope it works for you lot - so hard when odds are less good but we can but try!!!


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks Lukey - seems very obvious now I know     How are you today?  xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

I am good thnx! DH just back for a trip so stuff to do      ....when do you next have to go in?


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Rebecca - do you ever ask yourself why we even have periods.  It seems like mother nature is just sticking her fingers up at us.  Very cruel to make you suffer periods and yet not deliver the very reason for having the periods in the first place!  All very deep but I feel like I want my money back.  I feel like I am a bread machine but the dough just won't rise!!!   

Glad you will be cycling at same time as me and Harris.  We will have lots of notes to compare no doubt.

I got my bloods back yesterday and I was pleasantly surprised

FSH 7.1
E2 266

Does the high E2 mean that the FSH is false?  I am kind of hoping that those figures are good

Morning Lukey

G x


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Greetings to all you (erm) "Experienced" Ladies, or should I say Ladies of the Harem of the Court of King Caractacus

I was in stitches reading through your thread   

Do you mind if I ask you a question?
I am 44 (don't tell anyone - I am not changing my signature!) and am just starting Round 5 at ARGC. At our last follow-up I asked if I could have more than 3 embies transferred and was told  (tongue in cheek) that if I could get HFEA to agree then fine. So I wrote to HFEA who unhelpfully said that it is up to the Clinicians to determine how many embryos to transfer but if they deviate from HFEA guidelines they would need to report the basis for this at their next licence application. I pointed out that this was an impossible position for a clinic and whether I could seek a derogation in advance - surprise surprise they said no. Given the 20-25% chance of my ancient eggs being chromosomally normal it seems to me that I would need 4-5 embies to give us a decent chance of success. I think the Embryologists are brilliant, but their visual selection criteria don't tell anything about chromosomes and I can't help wondering if we might be 'wasting' the one good egg in each cycle. Just wondered if any of you have had more that 3 embryos transferred and if so how to go about it.

love clucky xxx

PS Good luck to all of you embarking on a Lister cycle. We had our first cycle there last year and it is definitely a much easier process than ARGC!


----------



## rebeccaF (May 30, 2008)

Harris – It takes me 4.5 hours by coach.  Good job that the coach station is in Victoria, so it is only about 15 mins walk  to the clinic.  OCP – Lukey, Well explained.  I am still in the beginning level of learning all these terminologies and meanings.  

Georgie – Glad to see you still have the sense of humour and be positive, that what we really need after all.  Sorry, I don’t really know how these blood test results relate to each other.

Rebecca x


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Georgie - the FSH could indeed be naturally higher sadly, as E2 is quite high (should be about 100 really) - all should get sorted on the Pill anyway though 
Yo Clucky! - good luck with round 5! I think you will find that noone at the top clinics will do this - you could have PGD though?
Hi Rececca 

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi there

We've been having some brilliant rain stoms here - I LOVE big weather - especially when I'm inside.  I've been a real booby this morning.  Its the monthly mother / baby coffee meet-up and I spent ages blow drying my hair, applying make-up, forcing my rings over my podgy fingers and making sure that DS was dressed (in Federer style).  The coffee morning was yesterday....  DS is almost 9 months old and I've never yet managed to make it to a coffee morning.....  Soon we'll have to graduate to hte mother and toddler group    

Lukey - where does your DH go?  Anywhere exciting?  Your post hints at lots of boys kit and equipment....??  I'm back at the Lister on Friday 17th for my pill scan.  

Rebecaa - corr, your coach trip is better than I thought it was going to be.  I have total respect for you and hope the journey keeps working out ok.  Very handy about Victoria bus station and probably good to get some air and stretch your legs.  

Georgie - Sadly, as Lukey says, I think the E2 is giving a false reading.  At my last ARGC consultation they said anything over 100 would affect it.  God bless OCP - see, I'm getting the hang of it...  We're these bloods from the Lister?  Did you just call?  I was asked to call in 10 days  

Welcome Clucky - do you mind if I ask who King Caractacus is?  He sounds great!  Sorry I can't help on the 3+ embies, but wish you luck.  Do you mind if I ask about how you're getting on at the ARGC?  I waited months and was eventually never allowed / encouraged to do ivf as I have high fsh - it was 12 last year.  Are you under the magic 10 figure, or much more persuassive than me?

Love, Harris xx
PS - keep thinking those good egg thoughts - just like the Cadbury cream egg adverts...


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Girls - am wondering if this thread should be moved to one of the general sections now - I was thinking ICSI Chat (seeing as most of us have few eggs  - ICSI is most likely   ) - as I would not want it lost in the main over40s section/board    Seems like we have a mixture of clinics on here now so maybe best to move it out of the ARGC bit? What do we all think? Disagree of course if you don't agree!

Harris I love storms too!!  

xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Harris

King Caractacus is a very silly Rolf Harris song, and now I can't get it out of my head!

No I can't claim great powers of persuasion! My FSH is well behaved between 5 and 7 - touch wood. I did have an ARGC cycle cancelled because my day 2 progesterone levels were too high, and almost had the same thing happen this time. We always told ourselves that if we were made to wait more than a month we'd just do a Lister cycle instead. It's tricky isn't it - I have great faith in Mt T but when the portcullis is falling fast you just have to go for it!

Hope the Lister can work some magic for you

clucky xx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Harris, I had my bloods done locally.  Nepitism (spelling?) I'm afraid.  I work in A&E and so am lucky enough to just do bloods whenever I need to.  I suppose it doesn't make a difference though as I have started treatment anyway.  I was just curious so looked up the results myself (naughty girl!)

I have still to book my pill scan.  Trying to get hold of the nurses isn't easy, unless I'm ringing the wrong number!  Maybe I'll see you there.

Lukey,  I agree I think maybe we should move but I'm not sure where too.  I personally don't think I am in the ICSI game but am happy to go there anyway.  Perhaps we could start another 40s thread but just not in the ARGC link.  I am crap though and don't know how to do that.  Please advise further, oh experienced one.

Clucky - hello to you.  How lovely that you have more than 3 embies to choose from. I am afraid I have only ever had 2 or 3 so can't advised you.  As Lukey says, what about the PGD (genetic testing)?

G x


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Georgie - ring the main IVF reception for scans  and explain you want to book a scan ....Ok re the moving, I will see what anyone else says...btw - if you get few eggs you may want to tlak to the embryologists and consider ICSI anyway - we don't need ICSI either but have had it recently with fewer eggs  - 100% fert


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Lukey.  They finally rang me back and scan booked for the 22nd.  That will be day 18 of the pill.  Re the ICSI issue.  We luckily have had 100% with IVF (when DH manages a good count!!) so hopefully we will stick with IVF.  Obviously will go with what they suggest though.  Dr Parikh emailed me today to say I should have had my AMH done before starting the pill.  Sadly they don't do that test in my hospital so I have missed out for this month.  It shouldn't affect my treatment though, should it? 

G


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

No......would just have helped them with initial stims dose maybe? but I am confident she will be able to do that without it (I've never had it - too scared ) and you need to be off the Pill so don't worry about it. Day 18 is good btw  Is your protocol a secret  

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

Fee - think you are seeing Dr F today? Lots of luck!

xxx


----------



## rebeccaF (May 30, 2008)

Harris – I have to say I am a sunny girl.  I love sunshine and the vibrant colours and spirits it brings, but not the tan.  I often travel long haul flights, somehow strangling on the bus is very different.  But it is not too bad really.

Georgie – I am going in tomorrow for my blood tests.  Tried to get it done locally, after couple of phone calls, I gave in.  So should book for my scan as well while I am there.  About calling Lister, if it is answering service, just leave a message as it says and you definitely get a call back in the same day before 5pm.  That’s what I did.

Clucky – Welcome.  About transferring more than 3 embies, it would probably easier to do it abroad.  

Lukey – Agree.  It is better to move from ARGC board.  I am kind of settled in this cozy small group.

Rebecca x


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

OK Rebecca - will see what Harris and Fee think.....and then move


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Aww, don't go.  I like lurking here


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

You can still lurk Senc   ......it just does not feel right - YKWIM (Mrs loads of eggs   )


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi all

I'm very happy to move as long - only request is that we don't end up in the over 40s section....  I think I'm still in denial...      

Hope your bloods go ok Rebecca.  I had to go back to reception several times to ask for pill prescription and then to make scan appointment.  I think though, that most things are done through the nurses.  They were going to post my pill prescription to me as they didn't have a doctor to sign it, but I said I would wait and it only took about 20 mins.  I was really keen to start the pill on the Friday (day 2) rather than wait until the monday or tuesday iyswim..  Also, I didn't need all of the paper work in that folder so I wouldn't bother bringing it 

Georgie - so impressed with you working in A&E - that must be very difficult and somewhat frustrating at times.  Handy for having your bloods done.  I wouldn't worry about the AMH - I sort of wish that I'd never had mine done as it interferes with those positive eggie thoghts.

How did you get with your appointment Fee?  Was he as exciting in the flesh?  

How are you Lukey and Clucky?

Love, Harris


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all!

For those of you who feel uncomfortable posting here under the ARGC umbrella, would it be better if I moved the thread to IVF general chitchat?

Oi Fee!  So did you snog him or wot?   

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Guys,  Gosh, maybe it's because I have had a glass of wine or 2 but I have to say how much I enjoy logging on to this thread.  I know we should move but can we do it all together please.  Nix  - like your idea.  Can you move us to IVF chit chat 'cos  We wanna be togevver!!  It seems that a lot of us maybe trying out the Lister now and I know we still have a great allegiance to Mr T but I think Lukey and Nix are right.  Move, we must.

Lukey, thank you about your reassurance about the AMH.  I, like you, don't want to know the result as it is sure to be sub zero!! 

Harris, hey nothing to be impressed about working in A&E.  It just entertains me most of the time.  I spend my days meeting the most daft, lovable, rude, pitiful and utterly gorgeous people.  Work is never dull and every day I meet people who inspire me and people who make me realise how totally lucky I am.  Then someone invariably ruins it by vomiting over me and I temperarily rethink my career!!
Please put me out of my misery... what on earth does IYSWIM mean.  I know it is going to be bleedin obvious but I have to now ask as I have thunk for days now.

Senc - we like lurkers.  Please join our gang

Rebecca.  Thanks for the advice.  They do always seem to ring back.  I have more faith now.  I have my 1st pill scan on 22nd at 2pm.  Why don't you join me.  Well... perhaps not in the same room!!

Fee, so glad you had a great time with Rolf.  We all want to know if he is a good snog.  

Got to go to bed now as Jeremy the tiler is coming at 8am and I am tired as ****!!  Bloody cats kept me awake all night bringing in mice then playing with them in my bedroom.  Squeak... squeak... squeak.  Typical that DH is away so had to mouse hunt on my own at 2 am!!!

Sleep well all.

Georgie xxx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Georgie - IYSWIM - If you see what I mean...IYKWIM - If you know what I mean


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Morning - let's wait to see what Fee says then and then move? - and Harris - I feel the same - def def not in the over 40s!    I don't mind  where we go it just doesn't seem right to the ARGC lot (as much as we all love Mr T!) to stay here....


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

OK so a vote please - IVF Chat or ICSI Chat? 

I suggest ICSI Chat as the main Lister thread is also there (not everyone has ICSI btw  ) - so it's v easy to then "to and fro" even if lurking  etc

......but as long as it is not in the over 40s I do not really care!


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

also a lurker - and laughing a lot about you lot not wanting to go in the over 40s  . I'm not the only one in major denial then...


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

It has been a few days since I posted … crikey you do get behind if you leave it too long 

Rebecca - welcome

Harris – Am exited for you too.    Glad you are on the road….I am hoping we are all going to meet up there some day –hope our timetable clashes with each other. I do think it is important to ‘keep up the jones’ at the lister so I have taken my banana clip out and given my trainers a wash.  The shell suit is still at the dry cleaners.

Well I did go for my appointment with Rolf  -who is much better looking than on the Telly and far funnier.  Nix – I did not snog him mainly because DH was in my line of attack.  But he was really sweet …. And funny.  |When I said it would be nice to do another IVF before I am 42 and I would stop at 43, he told me my ovaries don’t know when my birthday is…  he suggested sex every other day when we are not going through treatment – DH eyes lit up.  But I was still reeling over the argument we had on the way to the clinic in which I told him that I was getting a cleaner, and to which he said if I did, he would leave me.  I was thinking “he’s got more chance of winning the lottery than getting a xxxx out of me this week …. No cleaner …. No SHXX !!!

Relationships are somewhat strained between me and DH at the moment.  He is a lovely bloke but very inflexible and uncompromising and sometimes I just get to the point where  it drives me to insanity.  He won’t help me clean on a regular basis, he won’t let me get a cleaner and we both work full time. Oh, and he doesn’t do DIY, nor does he want us to pay for it.  So …. Despite knowing this is really childish, I am thinking of going on strike …. He can make his own xxxxxxx meals, he can do his own xxxxxxx shopping and his own xxxxxxx clearing up ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!.  END OF RANT 

Where was I? oh yes, the Really nice Rolf.  He basically told me what I already thought.  I need to have as many treatments as possible in the hope that one day, the gods will decide it is my turn.  He did say what was quite reassuring that “just because I have gone from 7 eggs to 3 eggs that I am ‘deteriorating’….”  Really really hope he is right.    If I had 100K spare, I would do it, but jeeasss … who has 100k spare?  Anyway, he thinks no down reg, just different drug to see if I respond better.  So menopur it is!

Hi Sue – nice to see you posting again.  How are you feeling?  You must be at the three month stage?  Can you feel anything yet?  Have you got a scanned pic?
Lukey – what is happening with you?

Nix – you did an absolutely fantastic summary of girls on the June-July thread didn’t you?  Is there any chance you could do something like this for this thread because I am having trouble with keeping up with where people are  in their treatment?  Probably the memory failing with age.

I have no objection to moving the thread – what about calling it the “Older Ladies doing fertility At Rolf/TarinniSi “  - ‘OLD FARTS” for short!
Ooopes – better do some work the boss is around …More lata
Fee
Xx

PS – I almost forgot –I am starting with the lister as soon as my next period arrives – no down reg, no pill, just menopur 450 day – yayyyyyyy.


----------



## sunnygirl1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I have just come across your thread and the last couple of pages have had me chuckling.  I'm another 40 year old in denial.....!

I wonder whether you can advise me on the ARGC please.  My acupuncturist has suggested that I give it a try having had 2 failed cycles at the Lister.  I do however have high FSH - 11.6 at the last count although it has been up to 23.5.  Having read some of your comments about them not allowing you to cycle unless it is under 10 has worried me though - is this a hard and fast rule?  

I'd love to hear your thoughts about them as a clinic and the reasons that most of you now seem to be moving to the Lister?

Sunny xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Fee - brilliant! Glad you liked him - he is so sweet and very kind .....I think the basis for our thread is not having a great response and being over 40 so we need something to reflect that (but I can't cope with any reference to old, PRs is used already and a bit straightforward and those lucky b*ggers that churn out lots of eggs do not have the same issues - you know who you are      )) ....

....how about "Still Young (honest  ) but not many eggs "      

And what is everyone's vote as to where to go as now we are all up and running we should aim to be there by end of the day right     

Sunny - ARGC are very good, in my view, if you produce a good amount of eggs  (I did 2 cycles there). If you do not (FSH?) then they do not really offer many protocols and rarely change drugs....they wait for your FSH to be 10 as this could mean a better response. As you will know Lister say "your eggs are your eggs" (true) .... tbh if you feel you should try them then do, but be prepared to wait an age to cycle.........But the issue is that when over 40 with so many abnormal embies, time is our main enemy - go and see them and then decide though 

xxx


----------



## sunnygirl1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi Lukey, unfortunately I have not really responded well at all.  The first cycle was 4 follies, 2 good eggs of which both fertilised and the second cycle 6 follies but one run away one which munched all the drugs and left the others behind.  It did produce an egg and fertilised too, but sadly didn't stick.  I have only had my FSH tested 3 times and it has never been below 10.  Does this mean that ARGC would not treat me at all?  I'm a young 40 year old (mentally at least  ) but time is definitely not on my side and I feel like I need to be doing something rather than just waiting for my FSH to drop....... Do you think that the Lister is better with poor responders?

Sunny xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

I really do Sunny - but do go and talk to ARGC as it is your journey IYSWIM    ...they will treat you if you are insistent and it is near 10 (eg 11) but they really do not like to. What protocol have you had before at The Lister btw? I am 26 too really


----------



## sunnygirl1 (Jun 12, 2007)

I remember 26 very well.....  .  Actually, I remember 21 like it was yesterday too!  

I have been on the antagonist protocol twice  - first time with OCP (yuk) and the second time without - not sure whether that was a good thing in hindsight - do you think that may have had something to do with my runaway follie?  Both times menopur 300 thingys  

Where are you with your treatment?

Sunny xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

It may have done - or just bad luck? When we have wayward hormones anything can happen   ...who is your doc - maybe ask them? I am stuck between a rock and hard place - one more last go with own eggs (really, for the lurkers  ) or straight to DE. The Lister is the only place to get me lines on peesticks after MANY goes....


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello ladies

DH put a jar of pickled eggs under my nose just before dinner last night. Is he trying to tell me something??

Thanks for all the answers on my 3+ embies question. I asked about PGD at our last follow up and was told that in our case they wouldn't recommend it because the results could be - it was either - misleading or unreliable - can't recall which!  Rebecca I think you are right - i would have to go abroad.

Sunny - I switched from the Lister to ARGC - the traffic is not all one way! ARGC will probably  tell you at your consultation if they will be able to treat you with a high FSH or if you might have the several months' wait that some people here have experienced. I totally agree with Lukey - no time to hang around! One other thing to consider about changing clinics is that you lose the benefit of the history you have built up with your existing clinic. I think it can take a bit of time for a new clinic to figure out what works for you and what doesn't. I know we give them all our notes etc but I don't think they read them as obsessively as we would like them to! For me, each cycle at ARGC has been better than the previous one.

Well I am totally confused as to who is doing what (treatment wise)  but for all of you about to embark on a new cycle I wish you the very very best of luck in the Treasure Hunt for the golden egg! I am on day 4 now and progressing nicely!

lots of luck and love to you all
clucky
xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Clucky - cool  - loads of luck! you have normal FSH/response though right?

xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Lukey

Yep - normal FSH. 

Response was not great though  - needed max stimms for 14-17 days and was told to consider DE after our first ARGC cycle, which was almost cancelled due to poor response, but I persisted and got 6 eggs!

Then I discovered DHEA........!!! 

xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

GAWD don't start me on that   ....did not do me any good at all ...you have to be so careful on it cos of it's propensity to increase testosterone (so bad for egg quality) so it is not for everyone - great it is good for you though! Did ARGC let you continue on it through tx?!


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Totally agree with you - it buggered up my progesterone levels and we had to cancel a cycle last November because of it. Since then I've only taken it between cycles and I stop taking it a few weeks before treatment. Some Doctors at ARGC are in favour, others not. It does seem to have turned me into a 'normal' responder but, like you say, it could be having a negative impact on egg quality - as if I can afford that!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

why is this all not so much easier : do this, do that and then you get a baby    ...oh yes I read about the progesterone thing after DHEA - weird really


----------



## sunnygirl1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks Lukey and Clucky and good luck with your cycles.  This is such an unbelievably difficult road.  When did it become so difficult to have a baby

Sunny xx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Evening all  

This thread is humming along....  Big hugs to everyone, especially those who are finding this all so frustrating and tough    .    It is so difficult to know what to do and which way to turn.  I find indecision and then lack of confidence in our decisions (       ) the hardest bit of all.  I used to be quite decisive and reasonably good at decisions, but now I'm useless and prone to decision-swing!  I really hope we're all successful in our quest for the special egg.  It might not be our own egg originally, but someone else's and then ours.  Sorry, I rambling off at a tangent.  

I'm looking forward to our new home and name.  How about 'not old, just older'?  Rolf is good though!  

Fee - glad the appointment went well and that you've got a plan.  I wonder why they aren't putting you on ocp?  Are you starting after your next AF? I know what you mean about dates for starting and stopping - were exactly the same, but I did like his response...  I do think that these docs don't fully understand the pressure on us - they think we can keep going forever and sometimes underestimate just how emotional and draining and expensive it all is..    I'm also laughing about your DH - I look forward to following the strike!  I find that withholding beer and 'forgetting' to buy any red meat works wonders.  

Clucky - so impressed (and jealous) with your FSH - really go for it.  Fingers crossed that there's some magic going on.  I'd not heard of DHEA but it sounds like potent stuff.  Did you see the piece in the paper today about the couple who went to Turkey and 3 embies put back - one split and they now have four babies - jumping jacks - can you imagine....?  

Hi Sunnygirl - We were with the ARGC for the last two years and have them to thank for our ds after iui and lots of drugs.  They're really good to talk to although I did find them upbeat about it before we had these months of saying no, although my fsh has always been high.  What have the Lister suggested?  Good luck to you.  Maybe the next one is the one.  Do you mind if I ask why is OCP yukkie?

Georgie - still dead impressed with your job.  

Lukey - how are you doing?  Any thoughts on what next?  

I had my thyroid tested this morning and have my fingers crossed that my levels are ok.  I've been feeling quite sick, not sleeping very well and had a nagging headache which are all normally signs that my hormones are moving more than they should be.  

Love, Harris xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

Harris - good one    - so what about.....

*"Not old (just older)/just one good egg please!" *

(so that we keep it to 40s who are poorer responders?)

Shall we do it?!!!

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Count me in. Or how about *40's...the new 30's!*. Or simply, the Rolf fan club.

Hope everyone is well this morning

Lily, thanks for pointing out the IYSWIM thing. I am so slow on the uptake sometimes.

Clucky and Sunny - very nice to see you on the thread. You will like it here. Sunny, very good luck with Mr T. We all love him but just be careful not to find yourself waiting for months on end for a low FSH. I have moved because I waited 9 months for good bloods and then when they were good (well, FSH 10.3!) I still didn't respond well. So I reckon, if I'm going to only get 2-3 eggs anyway, even with massive doses of expensive drugs thrown at me(and I sooo love having 4 injections a day) there is no point in waiting for that magic figure. The Lister didn't seem to worry about the FSH and that is so refreshing, so I have started another cycle straight away. No time to lose, is my motto... with much great tutoring from Lukey, of course!

Harris, I am very interested in your IUI success. Mr T said to me that he feels IUI is all I need now (as he thinks we are making good embies naturally) but using some stimming drugs before and anti rejection stuff after ET. I felt that was just going backwards but it is good to hear a success story. I will try this cycle at the Lister and then when DH is in Afghanistan this autumn, may try an IUI with drugs. Thank you for that inspiration.

Fee, so glad you are starting next cycle. You will be ahead of all of us if you are not doing the pill thing. I look forward to hearing about your response and pray that it is a good one. Remember though... just hope for 2-3 good quality ones. Any more than that will b e a bonus. The egg race is well and truly on!!

As for your DH and the cleaner issue. If he doesn't like anyone else in the house, have you thought of hiring him!! Tell him you will pay him £9 per hour (or perhaps offer sex as an alternative). That would sort out all your arguments in a nutshell.

I have just paid a tiler *£569.69  to finish our bathroom tiles. That is %5 of another treatment cycle!! Oh my God. And what is more annoying, my DH would have done a better job if he hadn't been playing soldiers in York this week. I could have had a holiday in the carribean for that!

Why is life so expensive. Oh well, that will be the ISA completely gone now then. I will be living in abject poverty in my old age (even older age). Maybe I could sell my body when I retire from nursing. Let's face it, the rate I am going, I may not have any stretch marks and my pelvic floor will be sadly intact.

Must go now and do some gardening before DH arrives back and wonders what I have been doing with my day off!

Have a good day everyone.  Catch you later.

G x

PS am happy to move whenever*


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

Right am gonna ask Shelle to move us cos we are just faffing now     - will go for the IVF Chat section as you all seem happiest with that?

*40s .... the new 30s : the "one good egg" race*

Stole it from you Georgie - hope others agree?

_Shelle - can you move us please with the thread title above - will PM you too _

xxx

Rolf had me PMSL but I then went all Boston Legal and thought there may be a law suit


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Well done Lukey.  You should have been in the army.  Great organisational skills.  Yes, like the title.  Look forward to seeing you there.

Clearly, I haven't quite grasped the basics yet.  I seem to have got a bit excited with the 'bold' buttong.  Just seen what my post looks like!  Someone should run online training sessions for us thickos.

G x


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

Georgie - the IUI thing is very interesting - it gets around having to only put 3 back too if you had more follies  ... I thought about it too but you still ahve the issue of few being normal  - GAWD who'd be 40      

*BOLD IS GOOD*


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Lukey said:


> GAWD who'd be 40


....anyone who's 41... ?

Sency x


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

true


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

hear hear.  would rather be 35 though


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

24 was excellent for me


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

likewise.  Paranoid about taking the pill correctly and even took morning after pill once or twice.  How ironic.  Those were the days.
30 was good for me.  Care free, single, running around in green and playing with guns. Perhaps I should rejoin.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

26-37 def the best    

WOW an action woman


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

sadly, not any more.  Now a crumbly paranoid, depressed, egg-obsessed, chocolate junky, barren old bag who feels her life (very privileged and brilliant so far) is coming crashing down around her just because she can't have a baby.  I guess the good fortune had to run out some time.  Oh God... listen to that.  Just ignore me.  Just p****d off really.  Otherwise, pretty upbeat.  Can't you tell     . I think the men in white coats will be called for soon!


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I think in 4 lines you have just summed upp infertility.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

Georgie - tis so unfair - and no-one gets it do they?    .....you are not alone though Mrs and we will get there one way or another     ....The Pill makes you a bit fed up sometimes I think


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Yup, I guess you are right.  So I am not the only loony tune then.  Perhaps we should all get together and write a book about it (humerous of course) make loads of dosh by selling it to each other and then use the royalties to pay for all our future treatments.

We should call it "the one good egg race" (thanks Lukey) BTW

Thanks Lukey for all the lovely  .  I am alright really.  Always feel better with a  .  You do feel noone gets it, then you chat to FF and realise you are not alone.  It is an amazing comfort and certainly lifts the spirits.  That and a few glasses of wobbly pop (wine).


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

everytime I go to a clinic waiting room I am still gobsmacked by how many women are in there   ...FF is a life saver ....One of my best friends even said to me recently (when I was complaining about another friend who had not even bothered to call for over a year to see how I was doing) "you know when you have small children it is hard to find the time sometimes" - I was v shocked - she is a lovely girl and I know what she says is true but hang on - 5 mins for a bloomin' phone call - come on!!!


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I continue to be shocked by the amount of cr*p presented as informed opinions in press / tv / radio.  I know I should be used to it now but it still gets to me every time ....


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Like you say, they just don't get it.  I am so sorry.  it is very painful when your friends are not there when you need them most.  I feel I am turning into a bitter and twisted old woman but then I have to stop myself and try to be as normal as possible around them.  Some people just don't know what to say to help you and others say just the right thing at just the right moment.  My sister hasn't phoned me at all and yet one of my army friends is just fab, rings, sends flowers and is just generally a practical and sensible goood egg (ha ha  ).  I could get angry with my sister but I know how sad she is for me.  She just doesn't know what to say.  I have always been the older stronger one and she has never seen me distressed or upset and has never needed to 'be there' for me.  I always put on a brave face in front of her so maybe she doesn't truly see my pain.  Is that possibly the same with you and your friend.  Have you ever had one of those truly embarrassing sobbing moments with her.  If you did, she might realise.  I agree though, a 5 minute call instead of watching Michael Jackson's memorial spectacle or Eastenders would be easy.

Lots of   to you.

G x


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

I am the same with my sister Georgie .....


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Spooky Coincidence.  If she is a georgie, she must be a fun-loving, carefree gorgeous and very cring individual.  Naturally.  So I am sure she is hurting for you inside.  Would your sister give you an egg if you asked.  Mine is going through hell.  She is 6 yrs younger than me, has a child and desperately wants to help me but can't do the one thing I need the most... an egg.  I can't resent that 'cos it is a massive decision but I know that I would do it like a shot.  What can you do??


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

I like the new name - well done.

I like being 40 too - although I look knackered and am baran, I love the confidence that being 40 brings!

I had calmed down this morning and re-thunk my childish plan. Instead I told DH that I feel I give in over most things when we don't agree (I won't bore you with the list) but that the cleaning thing is important to me - I do not want to spend what little free time I have cleaning the house.  I asked him to think about what he really objects to and to try to find a way forward that we are both happy with.  So, we will see....

You know, I don't think most people understand - god, my mum doesn't always understand.  Mates are funny things- some mates are good at ringing,others you know you could ring and say, I need a place to stay for a week.  I only have one mate that has truly been there for me through the iVF - she said she cried when I text her and told her one of my two follicles had disappeared on my second scan.  I don't know the answer though.

Fee


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

Fee - I am a cleanoholic too - is it a side-effcet of being 40 and having few eggs do you think      .....DH think's I'm mad but he just lets me get on with it - I have long stopped trying to get him to do too much mainly cos I am a lady of leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzure   - though I do make him tidy up .....I too have really good friends who are v supportive but others literally dumbfound me   .....My sis is pretty good though recently has not been   ...I am not looking for loads of sympathy as that would do my head in     but a few more supportive calls would be nice . 
Georgie - Intrestingly I am glad she did not offer me her eggs as it is just a step "too close" for me and how do you decline an offer like that   ....but secretly I guess it would be nice to have had the offer anyway - Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Sussss (She if you are lurking    ) there is no pleasing me   

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

fiona in welwyn gc said:


> I like the new name - well done.


Ahhh BUMMOCKS!! I liked the Rolf fan club  But if you want to stick with 40s .... the new 30s : the "one good egg" race then I can do it for you if Shell hasn't had a chance yet...?



Lukey said:


> Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Sussss (She if you are lurking    )


   


PS all, Lukey hasn't owned up yet but the reason why her testosterone went doolally on the DHEA is because she is really a man... sssshhh   

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah me and a lot of others          

yes please - can you move us with the new name to IVF chat then? We've been faffing for yonks....


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Nix -  we love you.

We can always have Rolf as our thread mascot instead.  He is, after all a bit of a FF icon, clearly  

See you in our new home


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

is it too early for wine


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Gerroff it's never too early pour le vin! Geddit down yer neck woman!   

Just waiting for the ok from the general chit chat mods before I dump you crazy lot on them!  

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll have you know La Francaise , I did not actually have my testosterone tested but the cycle was not my best    .....OK a small glass then....


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok Blokey whatever you say     Enjoy your vino collapso as my mum refers to it! 

PS Topic all moved up innit, hope you can all find us again!

Oh and Fee, will sort out that list shortly ok hon  

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

I move fast innit!

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Me too.  Hurray.  Welcome one and all to our new home. I say, that was a very painless move.  Definately cause for a celebration with a drop of vin.  

Sorry Nix, I know I am trying to impress you with my francais and everything but I am about to tuck into a nice cold Oyster Bay when DH returns at 6.  Should I be suppoting Le Moderateurxxes by having a chablis or something?   

G


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh I think it's only right and proper. Especially as I am married to the Anti-Frenchman who rarely drinks and makes me feel like a lush if I crack open a bottle - PAH! (not that he won't do an entire bottle of red all by himself when the mood takes him, you understand    )

SUPPORT YOUR EX-MOD : GET RATTED!!!!   
xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

oh no... have we lost you as our top mod.  That is a disaster.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG! I have just had a glass of Oyster - yummmmmmmm


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

oooooh... you beat me 2 it.  DH due back any minute so can't wait.  Enjoy, oyster buddy.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

WOOOHOOO! Go on girls!!!  

Aww Georgie are you going to miss me? I was a bad example anyway I think I probably swear more than you lot! 

Got the radio on in the background, guess what's playing? Blame it on the a a a a a alcohol


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Evening all  

I loooooovvvvvvvvvvveeeee our new name - it's fantastic and fun and not at all dusty!  I'm sure that Rolf can be our mascot - in fact we should make one of his songs our little anthem that we hum during horrid bits of treatment such as injections, painful scans and any other bits that we'd prefer to tune out of..      that he brings us lots of luck.

Georgie - I read your post and had a little howl.  You summed up perfectly how frustrating and difficult this all is.  I think most people haven't got a clue about how to be supportive or realise how all consuming it becomes.  I used to get really fed up with friends telling me that it would happen and that I had to stay positive and not to think about it too much    .  The ones who are good (and there are some real gems) are those who have either struggled themselves or had another big challenge in their lives.  One of my sisters is fab and the other (two kids on the trot with no troubles) keeps bleating on about how she would never do ivf ; how parenthood isn't the be all and end all,  and the risks of older eggs.   Funnily enough, I can barely talk to her at the moment.    

The IUI thing came about as we had this 9 month wait for my fsh to drop below that magic figure.  I saw the lovely Sherrif at the ARGC who suggested I had iui / clomid every month while waiting in order to make each month count.  It was quite full on as I then had the clexane / gestone / cyclogest / horrid steroids during the 2ww and then when it wasn't successful, straight onto clomid again the next day.  My pee turned the most horrid colour - almost like coke.  But we were very lucky the second cycle.  I hadn't realised that the odds were so low - they told me recently that it was 5%.  It might have changed how I felt last year, but I was pleased to be doing something and then very grateful that we did.  I just about kissed Sherriff's feet!      

Fee - well done on being so mature and considered with  your dh.  I think he'll find it difficult to come up with any proper objection.  I'm going to try to remember your strategy next time I have a difference of opinion with dh.   Lukey, I do think we get obssessed with cleaning, quite possibly in direct correlation to the state of our eggs!     My dh has pointed out that I have spent quite a lot of time criticising the new cleaners dusting - apparently during that time I would have been able to do the dusting myself!!  Methinks I'll keep stum in future.


Hi Sencybill -I love your cartoon.

Rebecca, Nix - how are you doing?  Please don't go far.  


WINE - fantastic idea.  I've been sooooo good recently, but am about to crack a very cold bottle of italian white something that was on offer.  The only annoying thing is that dh wants to share it!

Love and hugs.  Harris xx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Just a right quicky (said in yorkshire accent, as I still have one) before I go and get semi-boloxed (my mum is here) whilst blow-drying my mums hair

I like the Rolf Harris fan club too!!  apparently I can call him (bet he says that to all the girls)

My DH makes me feel like a lush too - but I can't really moan because I am

Nix - are you trying to test our eyesight.  I believe with my contact lenses I have 20:20 vision but seriously I am going to have to get a bigger screen to cope with the small text (and I already have a big one oooerr oooerrr misess).  Either that or laser surgery.

You do know am only teasing though Nix
           

bye for now
Mrs R is waiting


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello lovely people. Hope you were not homesick during your 1st night in our new home.

Lovely Oyster Bay last night. More than can be said for expected nooky! ie there was none!!! . He probably thought I was up for it just because it was fertile time... forgetting that I am on the pill and may have just *wanted it for FUN!!!!* Anyway. Off today to spend the day with gorgeous goddaughter who's ballet show I promised to go to in Jan. Can't wait to see her but not sure how I'll cope with all the other fussing yummy yummies and their little darlings. Perhaps if I got drunk before I go!!

Fee have fun with Mrs R. Perhaps if you got her drunk tonight she may give you some money!! Good luck.

Have a good weekend everyone. Back Sunday night.

G x


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

Enjoy Georgie  - mmmmm a little too much OB for me last night     ...I thought Mrs R was Mrs Rolf and that Fee had already become NBFs with her to get tx favours from Rolf       

Away this weekend so have a good one all!

xxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Ladies 

would you mind if I joined you ? I am 42 & about to take my trigger shot tonight ! I am so nervous about EC on Monday I feel sick ! I have a quite a few follies 6 which are in good shape and a very fluffy lining, this is my first time at IVF i have been on sp menapur and suprecur started on the 1 July last injections last night (thank goodness) Trigger shot at 12.15 tonight....

Im praying that it will work then I ask am I too old ? my head is all over the  place.....DH is 35 and very supportive. I do hope that 40 is the new 30 lol  

Good luck and love to you allxx

Mel


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Mel - welcome to the thread.      Hope the trigger shot went well and fingers crossed for your EC on Monday.  I know what you mean about your head being all over the place - I call it my busy brain....      Just stay focussed on finding that one good egg.  Good luck  

Love, Harris


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Harris 

Thank you soooo much for your kind words, shot went well thank you , looking forward to bedtime have been instructed to take a temazapam by the hospital for agood nights sleep  I do  , take another 2 when I arrive there tomorrow and then i am all set for the one of the scariest moments for me !!!! i am due for EC at 11.15 .

I will let you know how I get on xxxx
Thanks again

MEL


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Mel - loads of luck for the EC and welcome to the thread   
Georgie - PMd you  - hope you got it ok....  
Good weekends all?

I know some are a tad younger than us     but there have been loaaaaaaaaaaaaads of BFPs on the Lister thread - thought that might help to spur you on   

xxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Well ladies 

I have had my EC and got 6 eggs from 6 follies practically painless so whay I was worried I have no idea I must be   lets hope I get a good fertilisation rate, lookd like ET will be Wednesday or Thursday then its pessary hell  

Will keep you updated 

TTFN 
Love 
Mel


----------



## rebeccaF (May 30, 2008)

Hello ladies, so much going on over the weekends…… Sorry no personals. 

Got my blood done Thur, and then searched for good prices for my meds locally.  Although I was expecting it is another big chunk out of my bank account, still a good bargain should not be missed.  I was so appreciated that one of the local pharmacists called me back and mentioned that he has been through this fertility thing, he understood how stressful it is and would do what he can to help, and doesn’t want to make money out of me.  Overall, it was a 10% cheaper than another 2 pharmacies with an easy payment term of one month if I want.  I already got my OCP, payment pending.  I am so thankful and feel lucky.  DH is just so surprised that someone a stranger can be so generous and kind.  Oh, I also booked in for a scan on 28th.    

Wine – I totally stay away from it for the fertility reason especially with the matured age.  One of my friends has a good tip to take off the urge by mouth wash using red wine.  Well, I just want to be a good girl, no, no no wines.

Rebecca x


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

good advice (probably ) Rebecca!      - glad it is all going so well    

Oooooooooooops nearly missed Mel's news - 6 is brilliant (a dream for me  ) - so much luck for tomorrow!   

xxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Lukey I am  that we get some good news in the morning, its still a waiting game plus side is no injections tonight  

Will keep you updated and thank you for your post xxx

Love & Stuff 
Mel


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Aww Rebecca will you go and give that pharmacist a mahoosive hug from me, bless him!! Oh and did you not know that red wine is referred to as womb juice on the poor responders board?  Seriously tho if it was that bad, how come the french are such a fertile nation In fact the french experience shoots holes in a lot of those "you did it to yourself thru your crappy diet" theories - they drink bottled water like it goes out of style(and believe me not everyone splashes out on Perrier/Evian in glass bottles) usually have wine with lunch and dinner, red meat, unpasteurised cheese, STRONG black coffee and a croissant constitutes a balanced breakfast... I could go on! So if all those things are so bad for fertility, why is France the most fertile country in Europe  Answers on a postcard please!

Mel - all the best hon, 6 is a great crop mate!  that the little eggies and spermies get properly jiggy with it in the lab of lurve tonight!!!

Fyoownerrrr! get your binoculars out!!!    How's the phony war going? D H is getting on my (.)(.) at the mo with his insistence that he only wants to eat chicken or fish. If he thinks I'm gonna just follow his boring diet or cook 2 meals whenever I feel like having meat, he's got another think coming!

Hi Lukey, Harris, Georgie 

Anyhoo, I know I'm not your mod anymore and I'm not quite in the right age group for this thread but I missed you guys   But I'll just slope off now..... 

Love to all!
xxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Nixf01 - How funny I love that lab of Lurve !! that has really amde me laugh   lol


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Noooooooo... Nix, don't you dare go now.  You will always be our mod, in spirit if not in typing!!  Anyway, did you have to blooming well point out the age thing, you big moo.  Tell you what, I know you are incredibly envious that we have more years of experience in life, so I will sell you a couple of years for a very cheap price.  Couple of packets of yum yums would do it!!   .  But then I would sell anything for a yum yum.

Mel... blooming heck.  What a result.  100% hit rate.  Well done.  Waiting for that phone call is worse than waiting for your worst exam result.  HOWEVER,  chances are that you will get good news tomorrow.  We are all thinking of you and those little munchkins in that dish in the lovely lab.  GO EMBIES GO   

Hi Rebecca.  Good news about the lovely man at the pharmacist.  I would ply him with chocolates and wine if I were you and keep him sweet.  I haven't got my drugs yet.  Waiting for my first scan to see how long I will be on the pill for.  

My eyes are now nearly shut so it is off to bed with me.

Catch you all later.

Georgie x


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Any news Mel?


----------



## rebeccaF (May 30, 2008)

Hi Nix - you add so much fun here, stay please.

We seem to get into a very interesting subject of wine drinking. The area of to drink or to drink not has been very controversial for people going through fertility. I myself have been a wine lover, every now and then enjoying some moderate wine consumption. However, when I decide to have my tx and before my cycle, I would rather play save and not to touch it. My motto is that if I know I have tried and done everything in my power to make it work then I won't kick myself afterwards. Practically, it can be quite amazed how much money can be saved. Also, if I do get pregnant then I will need to give up for the 9 -10 months during my pregnancy and then for however many months I breast feed for, so what the harm is another few months added to the front of that? However, it is entirely a personal choice.

There is also an interesting research done by University of California. With the fact that French people seem to have better hearts, blood circulations,&#8230;..etc, and people regard red wine as "green vegetable" good for our health. The researchers extract the alcohol content from the red wine, and then make the red wine into water based alcohol free red wine and alcohol based red wine. Then take blood tests of the people from these two groups. The findings are that the level of antioxidant in these two groups of people has increased. However, the group with alcohol free red wine has maintained the consistency of the antioxidant in their body, and on the contrary, the other group, the antioxidant level showed quick decreasing.

Hi Nix - you add so much fun here, stay please.

We seem to get into a very interesting subject of wine drinking. The area of to drink or to drink not has been very controversial for people going through fertility. I myself have been a wine lover, every now and then enjoying some moderate wine consumption. However, when I decide to have my tx and before my cycle, I would rather play save and not to touch it. My motto is that if I know I have tried and done everything in my power to make it work then I won't kick myself afterwards. Practically, it can be quite amazed how much money can be saved. Also, if I do get pregnant then I will need to give up for the 9 -10 months during my pregnancy and then for however many months I breast feed for, so what the harm is another few months added to the front of that? However, it is entirely a personal choice.

There is also an interesting research done by University of California. With the fact that French people seem to have better hearts, blood circulations,&#8230;..etc, and people regard red wine as "green vegetable" good for our health. The researchers extract the alcohol content from the red wine, and then make the red wine into water based alcohol free red wine and alcohol based red wine. Then take blood tests of the people from these two groups. The findings are that the level of antioxidant in these two groups of people has increased. However, the group with alcohol free red wine has maintained the consistency of the antioxidant in their body, and on the contrary, the other group, the antioxidant level showed quick decreasing.

Another research done between red wine and red grape juice. Basically, they all got the same antioxidant called flavonoid, which is good for heart.

Here are couple of interesting links:

http://humupd.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/11/2/180/T3?ck=nck

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1056301/How-beer-wine-coffee-nut-ALL-lower-mans-fertility.html

Mel - what's the good news?

Georgie, Lukey, Harris&#8230;. How are you today?!

I know I will treat the pharmacist some nice presents when I collect my drugs.

Rebecca X


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Rebecca    - thnx for that - v interesting actually....You are of course right - we must do what is right for us and be sure we do not look back and wonder .....For me it is not too difficult as I am not undergoing treatment at the monent so do feel the need to be normal for just a bit - I really and honestly do not think the odd glass or two will make a jot of difference as long as I do not take to the bottle too regularly   ...If I am honest (and I've done lots of cycles and tried it all - no wine, no work, wine, some work, relaxing post ET, being normal post ET etc etc) my best results have always been when I have relaxed and got on with life (within reason ) in the months well before tx and been myself just before and during it  (ie no alcohol but not trying to live life like a total health freak IYSWIM) I eat v well I think (   ) and I'm sure this approach is better for me mentally....


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Ladies Ladies Ladies 

Not sure if this is great news maybe you will all advise... Updated on the Sheffield 6 (lol)

2 were not mature enough   leaving 4 .... of the 4, 1 Failed to fertilise   ..... leaving Mary Mungo and Midge all fertilised nicely !! they have arranged for me to have then all put back tomorrow morning !!! hopefully they will progress further today.

I dont really know what to expect, Im feeling very bloated (lots of wind) TMI i know sorry   bit achey from yesterday, test date will be the 31 July that seems so very very far away from tomorrow, I have been to work today having a day off tomorrow back Thursday and Friday then off on on leave the following week ....

Any advice would be great guys 

Thank you for all of your support 

Love & Stuff 
Mel


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Mel - you can only count the mature ones, so 3/4 is BRILLIANT! - well done you - here's hoping one of them is that perfect little eggie!!!     Good luck today!


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Morning

Mel - that is fantastic news - well done!  I've been thinking about you lots and now have my fingers crossed that there is a bit of egg magic going on.    .  Like you I haven't been through ivf yet, but I do hear that the being bloated and all windy (       ) is perfectly normal.  The last couple of days must have been really exhausting and emotional.  Do try and get some rest today...  With this awful weather, I'd hit the sofa and watch loads of tv...

Hi Rebecca - thanks for the wine info.  I'm usually really good as I want to do everything I can to improve my chances.  Then occassionally I succumb and have the odd glass or three...  The other thing which is hard is cutting down on caffeine - I almost find it easier not to have any rather than be on strict rations.  I am very fed up with peppermint tea and all the others....  Your pharmacist man sounds really, really nice.  

I've been feeling really flat over the last couple of days.  I went to see the doctor on Monday and  he told me that there had been a problem with my last thyroid tests and that not all of the tests had been run...  it is a pain as every other month there has been some kind of muck up.  He wasn't sure if the thyroid consultant would have enough info to advise me on ivf this month.  He also went through the risks of an inbalanced thyroid again which is all quite scary.  

I had called the consultant on Friday to discuss the thyroid results but didn't hear back until last night and he said all was fine to proceed and didn't mention this missing tests!  I'm relieved and pleased that we can start but DH and I had big chats on Monday night wondering if we should stop and would my thyroid levels be ok and were there too many signs that it wasn't to be etc...  I find it really difficult as I want to chat about my worries but I don't want to put him off either!  Anyway - we're on for the pill scan on Friday and are going to try to take it all as it comes.  Mel - you are a real inspiratioin      

Hi to everyone else...

Love, Harris xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Harris - I'd honestly call Dr Thum and ask him - they will treat you "holistically" IYSWIM...I have had thyroid tests done at The Lister before maybe they could run the missing ones quickly? (what were they do you know? and are you on thyroxine?)...  ...it is so important to start off the cycle on the right foot - both physically and mentally   .....good luck!


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Welcome Rebecca and melstev.  

Melstev - tis always a little disappointing when you see the reduction in embryos.  But just to spur you on, I was stimming with a lady at xmas who was in her early 40's, and she got three eggs (to my seven), became pregnant with twins and is now something like 7 months pregnant.  You do realise that now you have named them, you are going to have to call them that ... I loved Mary mungo and midge.  Although my favorite was the Banana splitz.  I can still see those things on what looked like a dogem car racing up and down the field, although I did used to hide behind the sofa because I found them so scary - loud and fast moving.

Rebecca - PCO although is a negative in some respects, women tend to produce lots of eggs which to be honest, is a major contributor to increasing the odds.  You are also at the Lister - when we get going there, I hope our schedules will co-incide.  Will you stay down here when you get going? 

Harris - how are you.  Any more news on the thyroid - what a bloomin pain.  It is so difficult because you mentally prepare yourself for IVF and then when there is yet another complication you wonder how much more could be chucked at you.  How are you getting on with the planning guys - I do hope you have a proper coffee machine now    

Lukey - where are you in terms of what you are thinking?  is the jury still out on whether you will do another IVF with own eggs or go for donor?  I am considering a trip to Barcelona to see what they have to say.  Interstingly their stats are pretty good (similar to ARGC) too.  And I was interested in the idea of trying to repair highly fragmented embryos.  I keep saying this, but in some ways if I have to go to donor, I just wish I could be there now.  This in between stage is horrid

Georgie.... lovely to talk last night.  Keep your pecker up  

Nix - is it something about cyclists - are they all awkward?  As for not being in the right age group -.... I suppose really this thread is about people who are struggling in one way or another.  So how is la France?  is everyone still ******* it over there?  I used to love France because I could smoke anywhere.  I have of course given up the **** now (well five years ago), and instead I have taken up food and drink.  Here's a scary bit of news ...I went to M and S to buy some new clothes, and I now am I size 16 (5 foot 1)- before I gave up the **** I was a 10/12.  I have just bought a running machine!  seriously, how fat am I?

Ahhhhh me and the DH - there is never a dull moment.  Mainly cos he is a pain in the **** sometimes.  I ended the war the other day and then started it up again.  He started having a strop because the other night I put the light on in the downstairs toilet (which then puts the extractor fan on) and it is sooooooooooooooo noisy apparently.  Still, apparently  so is next doors water feature, the central heating boiler, my footsteps across the bedroom floor ... oh and why can't the next door neighbor stop revving his lawnmower?.  where was I? oh yes, the war, so after he peeed me off by having a strop, the following day, I slammed my office door shut ever time I went in and out of it for a whole morning.  He thought by avoiding talking about it, I would get less angry. yeah right!!!!!!  Finally I spelt it out to him - told him the longer he left it, the more angry I was gonna get!  

What can I say, we are both as firey as each other!

Anyway, must go to work now guys.

Over and out

Fee


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi

Only just found this thread.

ANyone here taken prednisolone with dhea??  Is it safe and did you have any side effects? I have been recommended by cons. What is best dose for improving egg quality?

Any experiences much appreciated. 

angels


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Angels - I have replied again to you (3rd time I think?   ) on the other thread - you really need to ask your doctor and do what he says hun...the DHEA box clearly says do not take if you have immune isses but maybe this is for more serious immune problems? FFs can not advise you on this hun - so sorry, it really is a medical issue and you must do what your doctor says     GOOD luck - go and call him now?        If it helps I took DHEA until I started tx and then stopped as per advice from my doctor. I did not start the steroids until after EC - I know you are not doing IVF but I think you have not had the best advice for ttc naturally...you need to take DHEA for 3-5 months at least to get any effect and then you can stop for a bit etc.......

Fee - DHs eh?!!    Ta for asking, I am sure we will make a decision in the next few weeks - can't really afford to wait too long can I      

xxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi ladies 
Hope you are all well  

Only 2 eggs were viable to put back today so one 2 cell grade 2 and one 5 cell grade 2   they stick....
I must say I was not prepared for the way that procedure would feel, it was really bad for me I was almost   what a wuss 

16 days to test date, that feels like a lifetime xxx

TTFN 
Mel


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

that is ages - why so long?!!!!    LOTS of luck Mel! 2 on board is fab! Why the tears? Pain or just emotional?    

xxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Lukey 

Emotional   see Im laughing now   Care said I need to test on the 31st July ? do you think I should do it earlier ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

noooooooooooooo, you must do what they say  (though it is quite late ).....ET is the most fantastic, uplifting moment isn't it?


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Your not wrong lol I have been laughing and crying all afternoon xxx


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

thank you for your comments Lukey. I have medical opinion from my consultant but wanted to see what others did/felt/experiences are etc. There do seem to be differring opinions with all things but no harm in asking and learning me thinks.  I have had some helpful responses from ladies here.

Thanks again for your comments Lukey


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Evening all

I have managed to track you down in your new home!

Just wanted to jump on to say Hello Mel and to wish you the  very very best of luck and a positive result in 16 days time          . Hope you can take it easy and not worry about it. (As if that's possible!)

Lukey - I'm feeling like a freak now - I feel nuffin at ET, other than an overwhelming desire to pee!

Rebecca - thanks for those interesting articles on alcohol and IVF. I need really good evidence to make DH behave himself so it's great to be able to point to a scientific article that specifically describes the effects of alcohol on IVF.  Anyway, I like him to make a token effort of solidarity by giving up vino for just a few weeks!

Harris,  Fee, Georgie
Are you all dating Rolf, or have I lost the plot?? Whatever you plans, I hope things fall in to place in the next few weeks leading to your succesful cycle.

Hallooo to Nix! 

I am humming along on day 10 of stimming. So far so good! 

love clucky xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Good luck Clucky!!! (she of lots of eggs   ) - keep us posted!
Angels - glad you have got some useful info ....this may help too - another lady just asked her doc about DHEA  and as expected was told to stop it at stims (IVF) after using it for the run-in period....I think you can then take the prednisolone after day 14 (or EC) as no extra DHEA is in your system? etc (that's what I did too )..the key thing with DHEA is that you can't just stop and start it - you have to do the 3-5 months on it (monitored preferably ), then ttc IYSWIM  - whether naturally or via IVF - otherwise there is no point taking it  - HTH 

Going to try a new Acu lady today - no idea why     Georgie - decided against the herbs; just could not get my head around it  and MMc quite difficult to get to for me  - thnx for the help anyway  

xxx


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Lukey

thanks again. I just had a message from couple of peeps saying they take dhea and prednisolone with no side effects as advised by their cons. Now still confused as on this thread it seems you dont take the two together....argghhh


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Angels I think that is because some docs say stop DHEA before tx (stims) and others say stay on it IYSWIM      ....have you taken the DHEA for at least 3 months?


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi everyone

How's everyone doing?  Lukey - any more thoughts?  Rebecca, Fee, Georgia, Nix, Mel, Clucky and now Angel?  Could some technically minded soul arrange a who's who in rolf's world?

Thanks for the advice Lukey - I called my thyroid consultant again (I have a feeling that they don't love me    ) and he said all was fine as he had said the first time (   ) and that the missing tests were a double check but all was fine....  I'm on propylthiouracil as I'm over active, but I seem to be quite sensitive (   ) to the drug and keep being over medicated and going under....  Anyway, all set for my pill scan tomorrow and hope to come home with a bag full of drugs!  

Fee - Fingers crossed, but I think we might manage to get our planning permission!!!  There's been no complaints and a wonderful neighbour even sent a letter of support!  The planning officer is supporting it, but its been referred to some high falunting committee for a vote for some obscure reason which probably has to do with our original failure to make them proper coffee!  I looked into the whole DE thing quite carefully and had a good chat with Jane Knight at Zita West and also Shady Grove (how dodgy does that sound) in the US.  I won't bore everyone with it all, but pm me if you'd like.

Clucky - how's the stimming going?  How are you feeling?  I was thinking of you going into the ARGC most days and thinking how weird it is that I won't be seeing Nicky / Steff and all those familiar, friendly faces.  Will also be missing hot milk and pastries in Divertimenti and the yummy Thai on St Christopher's Place - in fact, I might have to make a special trip soon!

Quick question for my sister - she's 39 and keen to freeze her eggs.  It's all quite new and not many places will treat single ladies.  She's been to see the Bridge, but wasn't overly impressed and I called loads of places for her today.  She's going to see 92 Harley Street and Dr Gorgy at the Fertility Academy next week. Does anyone have experience of either of them / heard anything?  

We watched this drama called Freefall which was on BBC2 on Tuesday night - did anyone else see it?  It was weird, but then very, very moving....

Love, Harris xx


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

hi Lukey

Not taken yet....just want to decide as want to take asap. i havnt booked ivf yet, planning on taking dhea first...so hopefully about oct time-ish

still worried about taking dhea and pred together but quite a few peeps seem to, others not


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Blimey 19 pages!    

Harris, there are whole threads about Gorgy on the Immunology and IVF chit chat boards I think.

Lx


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

Morning 

Harris - I don't think there are many places that are geared up for the new kind of egg-freezing over here  - maybe they do it much better in the US?....I'm pretty sure a few places do it but not many (Lister do I think )....I think you need to be sure that they vitrify the eggs (or something) as opposed to just the old freezing technique? Your sis doesn't fancy just going for it with a donor then? Is it worth her having some preliminary tests to see whether she is likely to be a good or a poor responder (FSH/AMH etc) - that way she way be better informed of "her clock" IYSWIM    Lots of luck for the scan today!    

Angels - maybe you should go for your IVF consults now and then see what they all say is best in terms of build-up for that? Maybe they will say forget the steroids for a bit and just do the DHEA as prep? or they may say the opposite! then you will be acting in line with that is best for the future IVF as Oct is not that far away and whilst a miracle is always possible, the chances with IVF have to be greater no? - so best to get yourself as ready as possible for that?Have you had any initial tests btw to know who you may respond to IVF? If not, as above, I'd def do these now so you know how possible it is goling to be etc

xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Morning All

Got most of my marking done yesterday yayyyyyyyy (teach at local Uni), so today, I am going for DIY.

Harris - will pm you about DE.  Good news about the planning.  We live in a the conservation area of WGC, and we can't even put a window in or put up a shed without permission.  What was the documentary about?

clucky - how is stimming going - are you getting plenty of follicles?  Nope, not dating Rolf - although he did give me his card     - .  He is a very nice man though.  I don't suppose I will see him again.

Melstev - how are you feeling now.  I remember my EC, but I thought it was awful because it was like a really bad smear.  In fact, I did wonder whether I could ask them to do a smear whilst they were there.  Thankfully Mr T did something during my hysteroscopy which meant it was less uncomfortable the next time. 16 days does seem a long time.  I always test using hpt - the early response ones are very accurate, but it is a personal choice - some prefer to do the blood test.

My DH turned off the boiler yesterday without telling me (because the noise irritates him) so I had no hot water this morning!  

I am still waiting for AF to turn up.  It looks like I  have skipped a period, because I got PMT for a few days and then it went away.  Sooooo annoying.

Georgie - how are you doing?

Still waiting for running machine to arrive so i can get some fat of my ****.

Fee


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

any other reason for no AF Fee?


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi

If only Lukey.... I did a test a few days ago, and not even so much as a whiff of a line.  It really would be a miracle conception - DH has peed me off so much this month, nookie has taken a downward slide.  The bloke doesn not get the connection between him being an xxxxxxxx and amound of sex 

Shouldn't complain - he is okay really, otherwise I wouldn't be with him.  Guess I am just so desperate for a baby that things that I am less tolerant than normal.

xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

Fee I have tried to explain that to my DH too.....you'd think it would be an incentive        ....though even DH said "do we have to" the other day, after a marathon week few days


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Lukey

I need some of what you are taking - the IVF has killed my sex drive


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

Mine too Fee  but it's not so bad once you get going      and needs must and all that    

Are you going to call Raef about your missing AF 

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Whoo... go Lukey go!! Sounds like a fun few days in the lukey household.      that it results in good news.

I want to know why my DH only thinks I ever want hanky panky to have babies.  I am on the bloody pill at the moment so getting pregnant is hardly going to happen and yet he still thinks I am coming onto him just to create babies!!!     .  I wish he would get it into his silly head that I can feel randy sometimes too.  I already feel like an abused machine that has broken down.  The least he can do is be a little bit pleased when I do actually feel sexy (it doesn't happen a lot, sadly)

I am on a real downer today I'm afraid.  I was all set up to start my down reg week next week and then stimms after that ready for EC in the week of the 10th Aug.  My DH now says that he still wants to go to visit his mother that week as we had planned.  I stupidly let on that you can be on the pill for up to 46 days so he now wants me to stay on the pill so the EC would be in the 1st week of Sept  THE WEEK BEFORE HE GOES AWAY TO AFGHANISTAN!!  That leaves me to cope with the negative result on my own.  (OK, I am not that positive about this one).  I understand he must visit his mother before he goes but he could do that in Sept instead.  He thinks I am being selfish.  Perhaps I am, but this treatment is so important and I don't feel it is right to be on the pill for 40 days.  Can anyone PLEASE advise me as I don't know how to handle this.  I just want to get on with treatment.  I have my first pill scan on wed so maybe they will advise me.

Sorry to sound off.  I am just sitting here so upset and not knowing who to talk to.  I just tried to ring my virgin credit card to extend my 0% period (runs out this month) as I was going through IVF.  Do you know what he offered me.   "When you have a baby, virgin will offer to pay some of your balance for you"  The poor man then had a blubbing female on the line and was very apologetic for being so insensitive.  I can't believe I burst into tears on the poor bloke!!

God I am sorry to go on.  I haven't been on line for days and I so need to catch up with everyone.

Harris, I really look forward to hearing about you scan and finding out where you got your drugs from.

Fee, You are right.  We do love our DH's but really, wouldn't it just be easier being married to a girl!!  At least we would understand each other more    (I am going to be a lesbian in my next life... so much easier)

Melstev,      for your little beans.  Well done for getting this far.  It is great news.  Just read lots of books and do some relaxation stuff.  The 2 weeks will go by.  

Angels, I am with Lukey on her advice.  Get a consultation done if you can.  At least you will know then what the clinic you choose will want you to do.  In my opinion, you really don't want to be un steroids indefinately.  They are not good for you and have nasty side effects in the long term.  Good luck with it.

Clucky,  welcome.  Last I read you were on day 10 of stim.  I guess you might have had EC by now.  Looking forward to hearing you news.     

Sorry for the long crappy message.  I just feel so pent up and feel another argument coming on with DH.  Maybe I should just keep quiet until my scan and see what they say.

Love to everyone.

Georgie xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh Georgie - I am in constant fear of silly plans upsetting my pre-arranged schedule so I can not imagine how hard this must be for you    ......Go to the scan this week and see what they say...yes you can be on the Pill for that long but some ladies I think you can be on it for too long. The other thing is that when you have any form of DReg you will most likely take longer to stim (though not for sure) so you do not want to cut it too fine with DH etc (can he freeze some anyway?) Did you email Jaya and get her view as to what IS BEST re Pill time, in your case?.....Deep Breaths   

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Georgie     think you need a big one chick x


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you so much Beachgirl and Lukey.  Oh and Fee (for bending your ear the other night)

I did ask Dr Parikh by email but it was so hard to explain the timing issue over the internet that I just thought I would wait for the scan day to ask.  She didn't really give me an answer.  I just don't feel right on the pill for that long.  Interesting that you say you may need to stimm for longer.  I must ask that 'cause that may be an issue.  We do have some on ice up at ARGC but I may ask DH to produce some more so we have some at the Lister too.  I think he owes me that if he is insistant on making me wait.  I am making him out to be an ogre.  He is really suppotive normally but I think has just had enough of this whole thing ruling our lives.  I think the time away will at least give him some much needed time out!!  Oh if only   

You are all so lovely.  Just when I need a  most, you are all there.  Thank you again.

G x


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Beachgirl,  Just read your sad profile.  I am so sorry.  I always am so desperate to at least get a positive test rather than BFNs but to go through a M/C at 12 weeks is so devastating.  I hope you are still able to continue with this difficult road.  You must be so strong.
  

Georgie x


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

.....from me too Beachgirl   

Georgie - Maybe call the secretaries after the scan and ask then to get Dr P to call you back - you are right it does need talking through.....hope the nurses can help too   Re the DReg, you may be fine but for us fewer-eggs ladies it can sometimes take longer - difficult for a doctor to predict though I guess  ...the other side to it is they use the Pill a lot for 2 months in the US for "older" gals!


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

That is interesting.  Thank you.  I suppose if it doesn't do any harm then I will go with DHs wishes.  I just need to stop letting it eat me up and keep me awake at night!!  Wish I could switch off like him.  Am off to play my guitar. Maybe that will do it.  

Thanks Lukey.  Will wait till wed and avoid argument.

G x

PS  Can't actually play guitar but am trying!!


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Ladies 


Georgie - thank you for the advice and the support its greatly appreciated I feel very bewlidered by it all it seems to have happended so quickly for us I feel like Im going  nuts, unfortunatley I cant bring myself to be too optimistic I have a really heavy feeling on my left side and overall feel very bloated and tender....... Im keeping my fingers crossed and keeping up with the acupuncture so that will help with the relaxation xxx

Fee - Hope you are well   the EC was no problem for me hardly felt a thing !! it was the ET that I found very very painful, still feeling bloated and tender and a little emotional its happend so quickly .. I have the week off work as of tomorrow so Im going to do as little as possible AF will be due on the 24th July I know when she is coming  ... 

Good luck and love to everyone xxx

Love & Stuff #Mel


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh thanks girls    that's so nice of you x


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi all

Ooh there's lots to catch up on here and as I've been hanging around ARGC from 730am til 6pm today my brain is jelly so you'll have to forgive me if I miss anything important. Finished stimming today and have EC on Sunday - Hurrah! Looks like 7-8 follicles so we'll see on Sunday - don't count your chickens and all that....

Poor Georgie.     There are days when this is all too much really and the least you expect is for your DH to make it better for you in any way possible, so it seems even worse when that doesn't happen. My DH is great but I honestly don't think he gets how much I dwell on our treatment plans or why it is so important  to do everything as perfectly as possible. For some reason, even though he wants a baby as much as I do, he's able to completely relax and continue to have a normal life. I have concluded that its just one of those mysterious differences between men and women! Once you get some advice from the clinic you can decide what to do. In the meantime, try not to worry.   

Harris - how did the pill scan go today? Hopefully all's in order and you have your drug stash now. Sorry I don't know anything about egg freezing - hope your sister finds what she needs.

Lukey - thanks for your advice on lining. All sorted now.   How are you? Exhausted,  I should think!  

Fee - What a pain that you have had PMT but nothing to show for it! So unfair! 

Melstev - really you've got no reason not to be hopeful.  That's a double negative isn't it - but you know what I mean!
      We are all thinking positive thoughts for you.

Hello Beachgirl, Nix, Angels, Rebecca! Hope you are all well.

Boy, I am really pooped so will say goodnight
love clucky xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Am still avoiding that last bit of marking ..... so here I am again.

Clucky - well done girl - seven follicles is great! Please could you let me into your secret.  I do believe Mr is the best with people who produce a number of eggs, so you are in the best place possible.  I am always glad when the stimming is done - I find it so intense.  You hit the nail on the head when you say that men seem to be able to relax and continue a normal life. My DH seems fully aware of the situation yet does not stress or get emotional or anything.  He is very sweet when I say things like "I just wish we had a baby right now.... what I would give to not be able to go to the pub because we have a baby".  Will you have a glass of wine or two in between egg collection and transfer?

Lukey - did you say you are a lady of leisure?  if so, how did you manage that . Ineed to persuade my DH     

Melstev - sorry, I meant Embryo transfer..... I hope you are making the most of being PUPO.  I always tell my DH that I mustn't do anything strenuous - including vacuuming. Well ....... you have to make the most of these things.

Beachgirl - was also sorry to read your profile - how devastating.  what is next for you?

Harris - how did the pill scan go? are you all set now?

Georgie - we talked last night - hope you are feeling better.  Would give you a big hug if you were here.......  I know you are cross with DH, but remember love that IVF puts a terrible strain on relationships.  With my DH, money is the issue...

Me - still waiting for AF to arrive - thought I felt period pains again last night but nothing today.  Am trying not to stress about it and just let nature take its course.  Chomping at the bit to start treatment again.  And where's my running machine??  bound to arrive same day as AF.

Eer - does anyone know if Rolf does the Egg collections and transfers.  Don't; you just hate the fact that you have to be so undignified with these people.  He is the same age as me so it doesn't seem right that he can look up my chuffa.  Although, it always amazes me that the docs are so good with the scanner thing. and they don't hurt - in fact, I have often felt like asking if it takes batteries     

And now I have brought the tone down, I am off to finish the marking.

Fee
xx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Fee   you have really made my day with that last posting (batteries comment)    

Hope all goes well 

Love 
Mel


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

fiona in welwyn gc said:


> He is the same age as me so it doesn't seem right that he can look up my chuffa. Although, it always amazes me that the docs are so good with the scanner thing. and they don't hurt - in fact, I have often felt like asking if it takes batteries


   Fee you kill me!!! I like chuffa, that's a new one on me and as for asking if the dildo cam takes batteries, that's even better  Well if you're going to be undignified anyway, might as well get a laugh out of it innit!

Georgie porgie -    it's definitely a mars /venus thing hon  I can see his point of view but I totally get yours. And maybe he's a bit on edge about the whole Stan thing too Have you stressed to him that it's all about you wanting him there when you get the (POSITIVE    ) result? You know how they can get things all wrapped round their necks, he might be thinking that you're saying his mum's not important or something like that? You'll sort it out, I know you will but the whole thing is so stressful that we don't always express ourselves as well as we could... but you will get there      

Clucky - very suitable name you chicken you, with your 7 follies  Good luck for EC tomorrow   

Mel - PUPO lady     

Love to all can't stop as once again, DH is agitating to get on here 

xxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

I had my daughter at 41 and a natural BFP too so there is a lot of mummy happiness happening to a lot of people in their 40's and I feel so lucky and blessed to me one of them. 

Keep your dreams alive and it will happen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

So cute!! - thnx so much Emu 
Clucky - I agree with Fee - Mr T is fab for those who can push out a fair few    ...how did it go?!!   
Fee -           . Yes all the docs do all the procedures in a rota thing but you can ask for him if you want       My DH was v good to let me give up work - I know it must be a right pain for him but work (despite being great - I miss it ) was so full-on and stressful, that regardless of what happens I need to know this was not ever in the way IYSWIM ....he is v sweet but does sometimes have the odd outburst about cost  - he says it is frustration 
Georgie - so hope you are ok   
Harris - how was the scan mrs?!   
Mel - how are you feeling?   
Yo Nix  

xxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

HI Lukey 

Im fine thank you tempted to test already lol but going to leave it until at least next friday providing AF doesnt show first  
Still quite achey and very very windy lol (TMI) 
Hopefully I will be able to last until Friday 

Take care 

Mel


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

when is next Friday after EC Mel?


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Lol how clever am I ? I expect you to be Physic what a nutter !!!

Lukey that will be the 24th July, sharp pains today AF would normally be here on the 27th July so too early for her to show (well I hope so)

Love to you 

Mel


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

no nutter    how many days after EC is next Friday?


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

ha ha done it again   

That would be 9+ days , after reading on here I feel lik I had my ET really early !! I had EC on Monday 13th then ET on Wednesday do you think this is early ?

I think Im trying hard to find negatives why ? I really dont know... Maybe I should just test !! see im defo nuts ranting now 

Love 
Mel


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

If EC is day 0 - def, def do not test before days 12-13 after EC


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi everyone

Lots of love and hugs to you Georgie.           I wish I had some sage words, but I don't really.  I can completely see your perspective and don't think you're being selfish but I am finding with all this fertility stuff that its really easy to head off on different tangents without really understanding where the other is going....   Can you come up with some other dates to visit his Mum?  I'm sure he'll understand how much it means to you having this out the way before he's off to Afghanistan.  The sexxxxy time thing made me giggle - tell him you enjoy practicing!!  How are you doing today?  I've heard that the ocp can make you feel really miserable and quite low, especially while you adjust to it.  

Fee - I have never heard of 'chuffa' but I love it!  It reminds me of chopper bikes and curly wurlys and space hoppers and things like that!  I loved the batteries thing          .  I won't be able to keep a straight face next time....  Did the running machine arrive?  Has it been taken out of the box and assembled?  Is it already covered with ironing?  Don't ask why, but these things always seem to be covered with creased clothes.  Any sign of AF?  I know exactly what you mean about wanting to get on with it all....

Lukey - how are you?  You are so supportive to everyone on here and very good at keeping your own counsel..  Are things ok?  Thanks so much for the advice for my sis.  She's  had her fsh (11) and AMH (10) tests done at the Bridge and really wants to put some eggs on ice in case she doesn't meet a wonderful man in the near future...  I've suggested she looks into the US, but I might as well have suggested Mars...   Now, if anyone knows a wonderful man going spare, that could be quite useful too!

Clucky - how did you get on?   Have everything crossed for you adn really hope that this is the one....                

Emu - congratulations on your lo - incredibly cute and such a fab story.

Mel - I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you.  Last time I had iui I started testing six days early with the new hpt and spent about £50 before the penny dropped that I had a bfn.       Next time I'm going to try to be a bit more patient - not that I'm very good at that!  How are you feeling?  Are you doing symptom check every ten minutes?

Hi Nix and Rebecca.  

I had my pill scan on Friday which was all fine.  I put on a nice top and necklace to distract fellow patients from the fact that I had my trainers on    .  The sonographer was lovely and when I asked what a patch was on the screen she said it was a follicle waiting to be stimulated - I had a huge emotion rush and blubbed.  I had a very quick trip down fantasy lane about how I'd maybe seen our next baby etc.   This didn't last for long as I then saw the nurse who said that my amh was very low although Dr Thum had said that I could progress this time....  It was actually higher than it was before and no surprise, but it wasn't a really positive start.  Its weird how much we obssess about one comment or tone of voice etc...   Anyway that sorted the fantasy of having just seen our baby-in-waiting and I'm back to praying hard.  I have all my drugs and started sniffing stuff on Friday night.  I'm doing Menopur injections from Friday and then back for my next scan on 29th.    Does anyone know when I should start eating pineapples and brazil nuts?  Anything else I should be doing?  

We've had a bit of a panic about swine flu today.  We were due to go to a polo match and my parents were going to babysit.  However, my Mum thinks she has come down with swine flu which is quite worrying and we decided to give it a miss as there will be loads of people there.  It seems that all the advice has changed in the last couple of days.  Last week we were being told by health visitors to carry on as normal and that it was ok to take babies to infected schools etc.  Now they are saying that parents with young children should avoid crowds.   The NCT are also saying that women should delay pregnancy - as if we had that much control !!   Georgie - do you know much about all this?  

Lots of love to everyone.

Harris xx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Ladies how are you all ? 

Lukey - I understand what your saying I will leave it until Im supposed to  , It does feel like forever though xxxx

Hi Harris- Funnily enough I have not been looking at my pants every 10 mins !! but I think as my true AF date gets closer then I probably will (thats next weekend). Hope all goes well for you xx I kinda got used to the injections never thought I would.

Well nothing new to report still got a tummy ache and odd cramps, I must admit that I am also constipated (tmi) I know but I am eating lots of fruit if anyone can suggest anything else I would appreciate it.....

Love 
Mel


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Well done Harris - you're off! Really wishing you        for this cycle. No point dwelling on AMH, FSH, ABC, XYZ or anything!  If they didn't think you had a decent chance they wouldn't have agreed to you commencing treatment.
That reminds me about my Lister cycle though - I was completely clueless and found the nurses really scary - they were very good and efficient but clearly weren't expecting their patients to be quite so idiotic. When I asked them to explain what a pessary was I think they thought I was taking the mickey, but I'm sure the look of horror on my face as it was explained to me rang true! Then I insisted on having a private room for EC (precious or what?) cos I thought EC was some really really serious op! Oh I cringe now when I think of it!
I think pineapples/brazils are for implantation, not 100% sure though. 


Fee - you are too funny! I will never be able to use the word chuffed again! I think I had Rolf for EC when I did my Lister cycle. He certainly did our ET.

Rebecca - listen to wise Lukey!   You will drive yourself nuts if you test too early. Hope you are feeling ok.


Thanks Emu for your lovely post - it's great to hear these stories. Gives us hope! Congratulations on your lovely little one.

Hi Lukey. You really are brilliant for answering so many of our questions and worries.  
My DH was really pleased when I gave up work a year ago so we could see more of each other but now he's pestering me to get back out there!  

Hi Georgie - hope you are feeling a bit better now  

Hi Rebecca and Nix

My news: EC went fine. 5 eggs, which I know many of you would kill for, but it's my worst result so far. Weird, because i appeared to respond better to stimms this time. I am praying for good news tomorrow - I hope they are playing some very romantic music in the lab right now.


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Clucky, that is fantastic.  Fingers and toes and everything else crossed for you that there is some magic going down at the ARGC.      They are such a fab clinic, they'll definately be doing there best.  I hope you don't have to wait too long for that phone call tomorrow.  I imagine that this must be the worst part of a cycle??  I'm really excited to be off and away.

Mel - don't worry about tmi.  Prune juice is fab for constipation.  Drink lots before you go to bed.  Best to drink with a straw as it discolours your teeth.  Some people like to dillute it with warm water and drink 30 mins before they eat, but I'm never that organised.  There is another syruppy thing I was given by the chemist - will check its name and post tomorrow.  Its fine to take if pregnant -    .

Love, Harris xx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

wheyheyyyyyy - well done Clucky - I know you are used to more but let's just hope that it doesn't matter because one of them is a good one.  Hopefully you will be able to go to Blastocyst which would be fantastic.  Hope you are having a nice glass of chilled wine tonight .... or are you being really good and not doing any alcohol.  I like your idea of a private room - actually, I had already decided that if I ever manage to get pregnant, I am going private.  I know it is really spoilt, but I don't fancy taking my chances with the NHS.  My friend had her baby a few years ago, she kept asking for an epidural, they said "too early"....so she asked again "too early"  and so it went on until "oops - too late" so she had a baby on two paracetamol.  

Chuff is a really popular word in yorkshire, in face a sentence without chuf in it, isn't worth saying .... Chuffin nora ... chuffin ell .....  if I have made anyone laugh, then that makes me happy because humour is the only way  I can cope with the IVF stuff.

Just had a right strop about the shed - really don't know why I am going so mental about it ...DH keeps filling up any empty space with his crxp.  Oh chopper bikes were great - you could get a proper bakki on them ...and curly worlies are too small now - they used to be twice the size

Harris - how exiting - starting stimms.  You lucky thing.. It is difficult isn't it, coping with all the negatives that you get from docs and nurses.  I know they have to keep you in the pictures, but sometimes, I just think we all know our situation, we know the odds aren't good, it doesn't help to be reminded.  And, at the end of the day, it is still a lottery who gets pregnant.  I stimmed with a girl who got 21 eggs, most fertilised, went to blast - negative.  

Hope your mum hasn't got swine flue

Lukey - what did you do for a job?  No I don't think I will ask for Rolf - I try not to think about who will do what to my chuffa.  My first ET took about 1/2 hour.  Mr T did it, and oh my god... I tell you I felt like I had had a spring clean up there. 

Hey Nix - how you doing?  how is frogland?  will you ever come back to UK?  Is wine loads cheaper over there?

Oh ****, better go .... cat got a flippin mouse now.  Back lata

xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Fee - someone's got to look up there   .....as for DHs and clutter - mine insists on keeping everything in a dissused office above the garage and it is crammed with absolute rubbish - I just shut the door and walk away. I used to be in Marketing btw  Hope you dont mind me saying but I'd ask about AF going astray vis a vis when to start etc....just in case they want to see it settle down a bit? 

Harris - BRILLIANT news - most important thinsg is that there are no cysts and it seems you are clear! So good to be on the way. I agree with Clucky the nurses are all so knowledgeable it does sometimes seem like they expect us to know everything   ...Re the AMH - don't worry it will just be the fact that they have to give you the full picture as it is your first go and of course they have no way of knowing how you will respond - that is all - but if there are follies already on the scan then it looks good I'd say  .

Mel -      worse thing ever has to be a BFN cos we did it too early    

Clucky - 5 is really v good at 43 mrs! I know it is hard when you have had more.....so hope today brings good news!

Georgie - hope you are ok - did you have a chat with DH or is the plan to wait til Wednesday and the scan?  

I hope no-one minds me answering questions - I guess it just happens cos I've done so many cycles and know the Lister quite well now etc and I just want to help you all really    .....whatever I do next it will be your turn to help me I can assure you all       

xxx


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi ladies - I thought it was time to join you. I've just had a second ICSI at Hammersmith (private, thanks to my age...) - BFN and wondering what happens next. Being 42, I watched 7 fertilised embies growing, on day 3, 4 were doing really well, 3 average but by day 5, just one was left as a pre-blasto which they transferred. I'm really worried that it's not an option to try again because the quality of the embryos just isn't there. Have you had experience of when treatment results vary widely - what I mean is that one month, you produce rubbish ones and the next you could produce good ones? 

I really wanted to try array CGH so that they could test which were normal or not, but Hammersmith didn't get their licence through when they thought they would. I also think they kept me on ice with them, incase I decided to up sticks and go to CARE, who do offer it now.

Grrr...as it's so recent, me and DH want to wait a month before going back for our review consultation, but i'm starting to think seriously about donor eggs, from a greek clinic - cheaper than UK, short waiting list etc. Any advice would be really appreciated..and any good reading material on donor egg stuff - my DH is quite against it and I could do with being better armed with info.

X Mel


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Dreamer -     I know what you mean - it is very tempting to just go for donor eggs and get it done IYSWIM    ...though of course there is way more to it than that ....hence my own lack of decision making     Re the slow embies - that could be for a number of reasons - sperm fragmentation, protocol, embryologists' experience, your age etc etc....If you wanted to go again, I'd want to be sure the protocol did not effect things so maybe get to the Lister who see lots of "older ladies" or ,as you seem to make a lot of embies for your age (unlike the rest of us on here  ) ARGC? - the protocol really can make such a difference to egg quality and these are the top 2 places you can go to by miles. If you are set on CGH though - yes CARE is the only place atm .....unless you go to the US? though you could do PGS/D at the Lister or ARGC....I think you have to be ready to say goodbye to your own eggs before  embarking on DE - only you would know if you are there yet     Good luck and welcome too! 

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi all,

Lukey - maybe the pill has made me screwy in the head but when I read your post about someone having to look up your chuffa, followed by your DH and clutter, I have this hilarious picture of your DH sorting the clutter out up your chuffer.  God help me!!!   .  It is one place to keep all the rubbish I suppose.

Thank you for all your kind words of support. As always, it has really helped me and I do feel back on form again.   I think I have managed to come to a solution WITHOUT having a barny with DH.  Result!!  Unless advised otherwise, we are going for the middle option.  Having EC during those 2 weeks while DH is on training.  After visiting his mum and before our week off together. ie using frozen sperm.  I noticed he has a day off on Wed too so asked really really sweetly, if he would like to come to London with me and deposit some little munchkins in the Lister's freezer so I could use them when he is away training.  This way we can enjoy time with his mum AND our week together before he goes away.  Remarkable he said yes. Hope that solution is OK with Dr Parikh.

Anyway, enough of me me me!  Lots of posts to catch up on.

Thank you Emu, we all need to keep hearing lovely stories.  Ever hoping that natural stork will come visiting us all.  Lots of love to you and your little girl.

Mel - not long to go now.  I'm with Lukey on the testing thing.  I certainly found it less stressful doing a hpt BUT BUT BUT not before day 12.  Isn't the whole symptom spotting thing absurd.  You really can't rely on any symptom to tell you what is going on.  I became a compulsive nicker-checking, boob-fondling maniac.  Thankfully didn't resort to too much nicker-checking in public but did find myself squeezing my boobs regularly whilst walking down the street.  Surprised I didn't get myself arrested, or picked up for soliciting   .

Harris - so pleased you have started your down-reg.  I am looking to you for what to do next as I am right behind you.  Did you get your drugs at the Lister or do you know a good pharmacy that does a good price.  Good luck for the next 2 weeks or so.  I am thinking 21 year old eggy thoughts on your behalf.  By the way, on the swine flu subject.  The most important thing to remember is that, IT IS STILL JUST FLU.  Just because it has a name, the media have made it sooo scary.  Last year normal seasonal flu killed 6000 people in this country.  Most, if not all of those were people who had underlying medical problems or were elderly.  Swine flu appears to be a mild form of flu.  Most people who have it do not even need to see their doctors.  They lie in bed, and get better in a few days.  Yes it may be becoming an epidemic but it is not something that you need to be getting worried about.  We ladies have enough to be worrying about at the moment.  I think my advice would be to just be aware of the fact that flu is going around at the moment and avoid people that you know have it.  Nothing different than you normally would in the winter months.  There is a lot of unreasonable scare mongering at the moment.  

I guess the only thing to be reasonable aware of is the IVIG thing.  Do we really want to be suppressing our immune systems at a time when flu is rife.  I think talking to our consultants about this would be entirely appropriate.

Clucky - wow 5 eggs.  Sounds fab to those of us who just manage to squeeze 2 or 3 out each time.  Well done.  I hope you get to blast.  You will know by now about your fertilization and I have everything crossed for you.     It is worse than waiting for the worst exam results, isn't it?

Fee - my god, you are so funny.  I have not heard of chuffa  (posh southern Bird!)  but will use it from now on.  Years in the army gave me the endearing term 'Foof'.  When me and the girls first got to Iraq, our washing facilities comprised of a mess tin full of cold water and a rationed supply of valuable wet wipes.  We set up 'foof corner' in our tent and took it in turns to stand on the wooden pallet we had stolen (off the sand) and wash our foofs.  It became the central conversation for the whole of our 3 month tour.  Followed closely by the nappy rash that soon followed!!  Oh... joyous memories.

Nix - are you still with us.  How is La Belle France.  Would love to come over for a few days if it wasn't for the bloody euro ripping me off  .  Seems strange that you are not our mod anymore.  Hope all is well.  Thank you for your lovely comments.  I suppose DH may well be anxious about the whole Stan thing but even so, you are so right with the venu/mars thing.  Still haven't read it but perhaps I should.  it may clear things up a bit.

Dreamerme - hello.  welcome to the BEST thread on FF.  I would love to help you with the whole embryo testing thing but still don't know much about it myself.  Many ladies do know though so I am sure you will get usefull answers.  It maybe something for a lot of us to consider soon.   I am so sorry about your latest BFN.  Bummer Bummer Bummer.  Lots of love and big    .

I think i have taken up enough time and space now.  Talk to you all again soon.  Have to go to work now.  Perhaps I will just not go, pour myself a large glass of Oyster bay and enjoy the sunshine.  Do you think they will notice??

Georgie xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello All

I finished my marking - yayyyyyyyyyyyy.  Marking is the pits, believe me - I would rather clean our house than do marking (and as you know cleaning is also not a favorite pass-time of mine).

Mel - if it helps, when I got a positive, a very faint line appeared on Saturday (before blood test on Tuesday) but you had to kinda squint and hold it up the daylight) and then a very clear one came up on Sunday.  I would use early response.

Lukey - yes, you are right, someone does have to look up there ..... I have to just accept it.  As for the rubbish - I know what you mean - I have tended to avoid the shed (brand new last year) because I know it gets me down, but I had to get to my tools.  I have been stripping.  Not that kinda stripping.. don't think anyone would want to see my humpty dumpty body at the moment (except DH who sees ONLY my boobies and my face, and likes em both .. fortunately) ... I am stripping down a door.  He has promised me he will clear the shed and I just have to be patient, but it makes me want to cry that I provided extra space (i.e. shed) at £1500 AND I CAN'T GET TO MY GODDAMMED THINGS!!!!!)

My AF is still doing something wierd.  Trouble is my cycle is no longer regular - I imagine I am in the perimenopause.  My cycle was regular as clockwork up to the age of 40, then it went wierd.  I doubt it will every settle back down to normal now.

Hi Dreamer - difficult to know what to say - i don't know how many normally progress to blast - I had six and three made it to blast.  Seven is a good number though - def something to hold on to.

Georgie - good luck for tomorrow.  I want to know all the gory details.  Glad you got things sorted with DH.  Bet there is something underneath his behaviour - something he does not want to admit to.

Think I will come back later - I need a coffee

xx


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi - thanks for your cheery replies - it's really picked me up a bit! I tried going to the gym for the first time since mid stimms, and managed a small but decent workout. The only problem is that my belly is really swollen still, and I've had what looks like IBS - started at the start of the protocol and got worse - once i got the bfn, it's like my stomach went on strike completely. Going to docs to see whether it is ibs or something else. ah well...

You could be right about the protocol; Mr Lavery (92 Harley St/Hammersmith) put me on a much higher does of gonal f - 450mg daily rather than the 300mg last time. He wanted as many eggs as possible - and they couldn't get any from the left side - so yes, it seems like I can produce eggs, but I also have heard that sometimes more eggs means lower quality...any thoughts on that? We're going to wait until we come back from a hol in France end Aug to see him for the review, so my goal is to lose weight and get fit again. 

I'm thinking i need to lose 2 stone, so pondering Lighter Life...scary because you eat bugger all, 500 cals a day for up to 12 weeks and yes you lose tons of weight, but I LIKE FOOD! How will I not think about FOOD 24 hours a day? How do people do it? 
Georgie - your AF being weird - have you thought about some sessions of acupuncture to sort it out? It did mine - back from 35ish days to 28 regularly...

Mel - , I would do whatever it takes to keep yourself busy so that you don't test too early and then get either a false pos or neg when you could be a bfp...agree on early response though and there are other tests that pick up from 10ius hcg.... On the squeezing boobs thing, I did the same and had to be careful I didn't scare the kids next door or their creepy, nosy mother. I did however ask my DH to have a considered squeeze on his return from work!!! x Mel


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Well done Fee    I love the feeling when you get a horrible task over and done with. I think sheds are part of a manly fantasy world, where lots of really useful and impressive stuff is supposed to take place but never does! 

And well done Georgie! Really pleased you have found a good solution to the timing dilemma.

Welcome Dreamermel - you are really asking the million dollar question- Its so hard to know when to give up on your own eggs isn't it.  On my last cycle we had 7 embies and by day 5 we had 2 good blasts and one morula - we were told that was a fairly normal outcome. Some embryos which would lead to a successful pregnancy on a day 3 transfer do not make it to blast in the lab. It is very hard to know if your eggs are ok without testing. Your response seems pretty good though. Have you ruled out any sperm DNA issues? 
Donor eggs are our next option too but there are many aspects I haven't come to terms with yet. Have you tried looking at the donor egg section on FF? If you contact CRM London they will email you details of their donor programme. I haven't taken it any further than that so far.

Hi Harris - I got all my drugs at Rigcharm in Shadwell this time - they had everything in stock so there was no waiting involved. 

Where is Nix You're missed you know!

Mel - not long to go now. Hope you are keeping sane

Hi Lukey - I know 5 is ok (I'm 44 really!) but just worrying if I'm running out of eggs! It's all on the path to donor eggs and I am still hoping we won't need to go there. 


Got the dreaded call today to say that we have 3 embies, so we won't go to blast and will have ET on Wednesday. I am really praying that all 3 do well between now and then. Of the other 2 eggs one fertilised abnormally and one failed to fertilise, but at least all the eggs were suitable for injecting.
Fee, normally I love a chilled glass (or six) of wine but honestly don't feel much like it right now. I am meeting some girlfriends tomorrow so we'll see if my halo can remain intact after that! I might indulge in a small glass of red wine - for the lining you understand!

I really hope I haven't missed anyone - I have the attention span of a goldfish and struggle to retain all your lovely long posts!

lots of love
clucky
xxxxx


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey Clucky - really good luck for your ET - as you say, sometimes it's better to get those embies in there and home for some loving...

I'm glad you mentioned sperm DNA frag; it's something I guess we'll have to discuss with Mr LAvery at the review - at least that can be tested without going through some mad protocol...although I think DH is v v sensitive that his boys don't have it in them, when his 'orrible brother seems to be able to impregnate whoever he wants - with his eyes!!! haha

x Mel


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello young ladies   

Wow how busy is this thread  Its great take ages to read and Im soosooo bored it helps stop me from Knicker Checking and as squeezing my boobs !!!! 

Clucky - Great news on your EC Good luck For ET on Wednesday   I started with 6 eggs from 6 Follies, 2 were not mature 1 didnt fertilise and the fourth didnt progess as well as they would like, so left me with Mary and Mungo on board !! hope all goes well xx

Mel - thanks for your advice I will try my hardest to hold off ( I just get sosooo fed up ) Lighter life eh ? I have always fancied trying that diet like you say though I love food too so will really need some determination, France !! how nice my fiend has a villa there she emailed me today with available dates not sure on the area though will need to do some researchxxx

Georgie - How funny lol fondling your boobs in public ...the things we do eh ?? I will try my hardest to hold off on testing xx

Lukey - I know I know you are right xxx but Im very impatient I want everything yesterday xxx

I had a really wierd dream last night .. I made a fortune doing a streak during a championship snooker game .. heavily pregnant!! I dont like snooker ! whats that about ? But I did go down in history lol


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=200706.0


----------

